# kde4 antesten

## Vortex375

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob einer von euch einen Weg kennt, wie ich die Beta-Versionen des neuen kde4, gefahrlos und parallel zu meinem kde3, schon mal auf meinem Gentoo installieren kann.

Gibt es da eventuell schon ebuilds mit nem neuen SLOT, sodass man sie parallel zu kde3 installieren kann?

Wenn ja, wo finde ich die (overlay oder so)?

Ich weiß, dass es zum antesten auch die LiveCD gibt, aber eine LiveCD-Umgebung ist halt auch immer nochmal was anderes. Ich würde gerne testen, wie es auf meinem System läuft. Und ich weiß, dass kde4 momentan noch kräftig in Entwicklung ist und im Augenblick wohl noch nicht zu viel funktionieren dürfte.

----------

## nikaya

http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Gentoo

http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde/wiki

KDE4 Overlay - monolithic ebuilds

----------

## Vortex375

Cool, danke. Das ging aber fix.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sirro

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Und ich weiß, dass kde4 momentan noch kräftig in Entwicklung ist und im Augenblick wohl noch nicht zu viel funktionieren dürfte.

 

Genau so ist es. Ich habe in mehreren Versuchen (beta2 und mehrere svn-versuche) noch nichts "brauchbares" hinbekommen.

Also ich würde das so noch nicht Beta nennen  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Wie schaut es denn aus, wenn man ein split-kde3 installiert hat?

Lauf ich Gefahr bei jedem update schöne Blocks zu bekommen?

Die kde4-ebuilds sind ja monolithisch...

----------

## Max Steel

ICh denke mal wenn die SLOT variabeln sauber gesetzt sind passiert da nichts, is aber nur mein Gefühl, bzw. mein Denken.

----------

## Vortex375

Kopete musste ich deinstallieren, das wurde von kdenetwork geblockt. Sonst gab es aber keine Probleme. Ich benutze split-ebuilds für kde3.

----------

## Thargor

Der Block bei kopete war ein bug und ist gefixt (seit 3.5.7-r1 afaik)

Geblockt wird bei KDE normalerweise nur innerhalb eines Slots, da sich das ganze KDE-Zeug in /usr/kde/$KDE_VERSION installiert (will heißen .../3.5 bzw. .../4 oder .../svn) und sich daher nicht in die Quere kommt

----------

## Vortex375

Ich habe kde4-svn jetzt installiert, habe aber noch ein Problem:

Wenn ich jetzt den X starte, kommt der Session-Manager von kde4 (sieht noch genauso aus wie bei kde3). Wenn ich nun als Session-Typ "kde-svn" auswähle, dann kriege ich meinen ganz normalen kde3-Desktop vorgesetzt, aber die Icons und der Window-Manager fehlen.

Wähle ich stattdessen "kde 3.5" kriege ich meinen funktionieren kde3-Desktop.

Wie kann ich kde4 starten?

Der Eintrag in der xsessions-Datei sieht in Ordnung aus, ich habe keine Ahnung warum es nicht funktioniert:

/usr/share/xsessions/kde-svn.desktop:

```
[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=KDE svn

Comment=This session logs you into KDE svn

Exec=/usr/kde/svn/bin/startkde

TryExec=/usr/kde/svn/bin/startkde

Type=Application
```

----------

## nikaya

Ich bin zwar noch nicht so weit wie Du (emerge gerade erst angeschmissen),aber im Projekt ist folgender Workaround beschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> If you think that there's a problem with env variables or with dbus, you can setup a proper .xsession and the login with kdm choosing the custom session, e.g:
> 
> ```
> unset KDE_IS_PRELINKED 
> 
> ...

 

Quelle:http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde/wiki/UsingKDM

----------

## Vortex375

Ok, danke. Mit dem Script kann ich zwar kde4 starten,  jedoch crashen sowohl kwin als auch die Desktop-Shell plasma direkt nach dem Starten, sodass ich nach dem Einloggen lediglich einen komplett leeren Schirm zu sehen kriege.

Schad drum...  :Sad: 

----------

## sirro

Hui, da bin ich ja richtig weit gekommen. Bei meinen Versuchen hatte ich einen Desktop mit einem kicker in dem Fehlermeldungen ("Object not found") standen und klipper irgendwo auf dem Desktop stand.

Aber wo wäre das Alpha-Feeling wenn es auf Anhieb gehen würde?  :Smile: 

----------

## nikaya

Mein Build ist noch nicht durch (für kdelibs4 in tmpfs reichen 800MB nicht  :Crying or Very sad: ).Aber cmake gefällt mir,aus Anwendersicht,sehr gut.Übersichtlicher,farbiger Output und Fortschrittsanzeige in Prozent.--Schick.  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

Ich hab das o.g. Script unter ~/bin/startkde4 gespeichert.

In meiner ~/.xinitrc steht exec /home/franz/bin/startkde4

Gestartet wird mittels startx.

Wenn du allerdings weiterhin kde3 verwenden willst, solltest du /etc/env.d/44kdepath-kde-svn löschen, andernfalls startet unter kde3 auch noch plasma, was bissl doof ist...

Ich konnte so mit kde4 (die Beta) arbeiten (naja... Konqui öffnen->Gentoo-Forums, mit Dolphin Dateien browsen, Konsole zum emergen). Es gab ab und zu crashes aber sonst schauts ganz gut aus.

Der aktuelle Plasmoid-kicker ist hier noch gar nicht zu gebrauchen, ist aber in Arbeit.

Was mich am meisten genervt hat waren die Lags des run-Dialogs ([alt]+[F2]).

Werde mir jetzt Spaßeshalber mal die svn geben (hab ja kürzlich openoffice kompiliert, da ist das hier ja ein Klacks dagegen  :Wink: )

Grüße

Franz

----------

## franzf

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Aber cmake gefällt mir,aus Anwendersicht,sehr gut.Übersichtlicher,farbiger Output und Fortschrittsanzeige in Prozent.--Schick. 

 

Wobei das eigentlich nur Nebensache ist...

Cmake hat gaaanz andere viel bessere Vorteile (leider aber auch Nachteile...). Am wichtigsten ist der fehlende Mehraufwand, um Programme unter Windows zu kompilieren. Außerdem kann man mit einem absolut minimalen CMakeLists.txt schon ganz schön viel anstellen...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Aber cmake gefällt mir,aus Anwendersicht,sehr gut.Übersichtlicher,farbiger Output und Fortschrittsanzeige in Prozent.--Schick.

 

Hey, mein cmake ist nicht farbig. Wie hast du das gemacht?  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn du allerdings weiterhin kde3 verwenden willst, solltest du /etc/env.d/44kdepath-kde-svn löschen, andernfalls startet unter kde3 auch noch plasma, was bissl doof ist... 

 

Also mein kde3 stört sich da irgendwie gar nicht dran. Hab mittlerweile auch schon mal nen Reboot gemacht, aber mein kde3 startet wie immer.

Nur kde4 startet halt überhaupt nicht.

----------

## sirro

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Hey, mein cmake ist nicht farbig. Wie hast du das gemacht? 

 

Ab einer gewissen Version ist das IIRC Standard.

Kann man aber auch manuell zuschalten (-DCMAKE_COLOR_MAKEFILE=ON) aber bei nem ebuild geht das ja nicht so einfach.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber cmake gefällt mir,aus Anwendersicht,sehr gut.Übersichtlicher,farbiger Output und Fortschrittsanzeige in Prozent.--Schick.

 

Aus Entwickler-Sicht gefällt es mir auch ganz gut. Hat sicher auch Nachteile aber für meine Programme reichte es bisher vollkommen.

Das mit den Farben und Bunt ist natuerlich hauptsaechlich Eye-Candy, interessanter finde ich da die Fortschrittsanzeige. Natuerlich weiss man, dass die nicht genau ist [1] aber man hat immerhin Anhaltspunkte.

[1] Beispiel: Bei QDevelop sind die ersten 50% nur moc- und uic-Aufrufe und gehen flott, der Rest sind Compileraufrufe. Aber man kann solche nicht-linearen Fortschrittsanzeigen ja von Windows oder anderen Programmen   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nikaya

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   Hey, mein cmake ist nicht farbig. Wie hast du das gemacht?  
> 
> Ab einer gewissen Version ist das IIRC Standard.
> 
> Kann man aber auch manuell zuschalten (-DCMAKE_COLOR_MAKEFILE=ON) aber bei nem ebuild geht das ja nicht so einfach.

 

Also,ich habe da nichts dran gedreht.War per default so.Ich hatte aber auch die SVN-Version (9999.4).Kann sein dass es dort aktiviert ist.

----------

## sirro

Ich auch nicht. Wie gesagt: sollte in der aktuellen Version von cmake Standard sein.

IIRC war es bei mir sowohl bei der beta2 als auch bei svn bunt.

----------

## franzf

Ich finde das läuft schon richtig (!) gut. (svn von heute Mittag)

Hatte seit etwa 3 h keinen einzigen Crash, keine Hänger o.Ä.  :Smile: 

Einfach mal zwei Screenies:

eins

zwei

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Vortex375

Also ich bin bisher eher enttäuscht von der Entwicklung.

Da wäre erstmal der Dateimanager Dolphin. Für mich ist der Dateimanager fast der wichtigste Bestandteil der Desktop-Umgebung, da ich ja fast andauernd damit arbeite.

Aber was bietet Dolphin, was einen Vorteil gegenüber Konqueror darstellt? Was hat Dolphin an neuen Interessanten Bedienkonzepten zu bieten?

Bis jetzt sieht das nur nach einem stark abgespeckten und Feature-beschnittenen Konqueror aus, dem aber ansonsten keine neuen Features hinzugefügt wurden.

Was Plasma usw. angeht: Dazu kann ich noch überhaupt nichts sagen, weil ich's immer noch nicht zum laufen gekriegt hab. Mal abwarten.  :Wink: 

Das neue Amarok finde ich entsetzlich. Das neue Hauptfenster verschwendet so viel Platz an den unnützesten Stellen. Zum Glück hab ich mir grad nen neuen Monitor zugelegt. Auf meinem alten Analog-Monitor mit max. 1024x768 Pixeln hatte das neue Hauptfenster von Amarok gar nicht Platz.

Übrigens franzf, sind die Compositing-Effekte in deinen Screenshots von KDEs Windowmanager oder von compiz?

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Übrigens franzf, sind die Compositing-Effekte in deinen Screenshots von KDEs Windowmanager oder von compiz?

 

Die sind von kde  :Smile: 

Und wegen Dolphin:

Was meiner Meinung nach den Konqui als Filemanager so gut gemacht hat/macht sind die Servicemenus. Mit einem einfachen Script kann man viel Funktionalität hinzufügen.

KIO-Slaves gibts auch in kde4, somit auch für Dolphin.

Aber der Konqueror ist ja nicht ganz abgeschafft als File-manager, kannste den ja weiterhin verwenden  :Smile: 

Und die ganzen kdeaddons werden mit Sicherheit auch noch für Dolphin geschrieben.

Der Amarok, ist das schon der für kde4? Die svn-Version im portage basiert ja noch auf kde3...

Und Plasma:

Das Konzept finde ich super, es ist auch bekannt dass es noch viel zu tun gibt. Viele Applets funktionieren sehr gut einige weniger... Bisher haben die KDE-Entwickler immer wieder gezeigt dass sie es können, ich bin mir sicher das ist auch diesmal so  :Wink: 

----------

## Ampheus

Aktuell bekomm ich bei kdelibs-9999.4 am Ende folgende Meldung:

```
/usr/local/overlays/kde4/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass: line 756: einfoKbuildsycoca4 will use the dbus session which is already active: command not found

 * Running kbuildsycoca4 to build global database ...
```

Daraufhin passiert garnichts mehr. Kennt jemand das Problem oder kann mir gar helfen?

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Bisher haben die KDE-Entwickler immer wieder gezeigt dass sie es können, ich bin mir sicher das ist auch diesmal so 

 

Keine Angst, noch hab ich den Glauben nicht verloren.  :Very Happy: 

Ich vertrau mal drauf, dass kde4 bis zum Release was Anständiges wird.

----------

## Ampheus

Das Problem scheint sich erledigt zu haben nach einem update im overlay.

Die Datei kde4-functions.eclass wurde entsprechend angepasst.

----------

## Ampheus

Gut. Wie bekomme ich jetzt die ursprünglichen Standard-Einstellungen von KDE4? Ich hatte die compositing-Funktionen ausprobiert, aber die werden hier nicht richtig dargestellt und ich kann die Dialoge zur Konfiguration nicht sehen. Welche Datei ist für diese Einstellungen zuständig?

----------

## Max Steel

versuchs mal hiermit rm -r ~/kde-4 oder so

----------

## Ampheus

Das Verzeichnis existiert nicht. Ich habe aber ein 

```
rm -rf ~/.kde
```

 ausprobiert, was aber keine Veränderung gebracht hat, also schätze ich, die Datei befindet sich in /usr/kde/svn/.

----------

## franzf

Im Moment gibt es (glaub ich) für die Compositing-Sachen noch keinen Config-Dialog (hatte aber am Anfang, glaub mit 3.93.0, schon einen, im systemsettings). Wenn du auf Compositing ganz verzichten willst, einfach die Section (oder nur die Option) entsprechend in deiner xorg.conf auskommentieren, dann startet der KWin auch ohne compositing.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> also schätze ich, die Datei befindet sich in /usr/kde/svn/.

 

Das kann nicht sein, weil dort hast du als Benutzer gar keine Schreibrechte.

Aber gute Frage: Wo speichert kde4 seine config? Ich hab auch unter ~/.config nachgesehen, aber auch das ist nichts.

----------

## Thargor

kde sollte afaik unter ~/.kde speichern, wobei das ein symlink zu ~/.kde<kde version> ist.

Ich kann allerdings grade nicht nachschauen, also korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

~/.kde ist bei mir nach wie vor ein Symlink auf ~/.kde3.5

----------

## sirro

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Genau so ist es. Ich habe in mehreren Versuchen (beta2 und mehrere svn-versuche) noch nichts "brauchbares" hinbekommen.
> 
> Also ich würde das so noch nicht Beta nennen 

 

Momentan ist das svn übrigens sehr brauchbar.

Ich bekomme einen Desktop mit Taskbar, diverse Eye-Candy-Effekte.

kmail, kontact, okular, gwenview, kolourpaint4 laufen uns sehen ganz gut aus. Amarok 2 aus dem svn läuft jetzt auch ein bisschen stabil und spielt mit xine sogar ganze Lieder, die neue Playlist geht auch aber Tags auslesen oder die Sammlungsverwaltung testen ist nicht.

Jetzt ist IMHO ein Zeitpunkt an dem man bei starken Interesse mal ein wenig rumspielen kann und sich das ganze mal anguckt. Natürlich mit einem extra-Benutzer.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Jetzt ist IMHO ein Zeitpunkt an dem man bei starken Interesse mal ein wenig rumspielen kann und sich das ganze mal anguckt. Natürlich mit einem extra-Benutzer. 

 

Und vor allem kann man gleich die neue Beta nehmen und jeder ist aufgefordert, zu den einzelnen Apps und Bibliotheken Bug-reports einzusenden (also nicht nur rumprobieren und meckern dass dies und das noch nicht so gut funktioniert). Bis auf Plasma, das ist da noch ausgenommen...

Ich find auch dass es mittlerweile schon richtig gut ausschaut. Bin richtig gespannt auf das erste stable-release  :Smile: 

----------

## sirro

Die wollte ich auch eigentlich nehmen, aber das ebuild ist in Paludis durch EAPI maskiert.  :Sad:  Darum habe ich dann doch wieder die svn-version genommen.

----------

## Vortex375

Ich wollte kde4 jetzt auch nochmal testen, aber ich krieg jetzt das hier beim emerge:

```

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~kde-base/kdenetwork-9999.4" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdenetwork-9999.4 (masked by: required EAPI -1, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-9999.4" [ebuild])

```

Was bedeutet das "required EAPI"? Und wie kann ich das Paket jetzt installieren?

----------

## sirro

EAPI ist wohl die Ebuild API und das ebuild braucht eine neuere Version davon, die dein portage und mein paludis noch nicht kennen.

Laut gentoo-dev soll portage das in der maskierten Version 2.1.3.12 EAPI1 können (und damit z.B. DEPEND auf slots).

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_148307.xml

----------

## Vortex375

Also müsste ich ein Update auf das maskierte Portage machen? Ist das sicher, bzw. kann ich das bedenkenlos tun, oder sollte ich besser noch warten bis die Version stable wird?

----------

## sirro

Was ist schon sicher?  :Smile: 

Wenn du sicher gehen willst, dann verzichtest du natürlich auf die neue portage-version. Aber wenn du schon svn-versionen ausprobierst......  :Wink: 

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich es riskieren würde, wenn ich unbedingt kdenetwork testen wollen würde. Aber mir reichte für ein paar Einblicke base, pim, graphics und multimedia.

Aber vorher ajf:

```
quickpkg portage
```

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Aber vorher ajf:
> 
> ```
> quickpkg portage
> ```
> ...

 

Das nutzt ja nur wenig, weil zum Installieren des mit quickpkg erstellten Pakets brauch ich doch ein funktionierendes emerge/portage. Oder etwa nicht?  :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

Nö, die portage-pakete sind ja nur tar.bzs mit ein bisschen Müll am Ende. Die kann man auch einfach so nach / entpacken wenn nichts anderes mehr geht. Danach installiert man die alte Version natürlich nochmal sauber mit portage. Ungemütlicher wird es wenn du dir dein tar oder ähnliches zerschiesst.

Disclaimer: Ging zumindest früher(tm) so  :Wink: 

```
tar tf /usr/portage/packages/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.9.tbz2

[...]

usr/bin/ebuild

usr/bin/emerge

[...]

bzip2: (stdin): trailing garbage after EOF ignored
```

----------

## Vortex375

Ich hab jetzt update auf die neue Portage-Version gemacht.

Aber leider hab ich schon das nächste Problem:

```

# emerge -p kde:kde-svn

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

[...]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-9999.4  USE="-accessibility"

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kde (is blocking kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.7)

```

Warum blockt kde-base/kde-9999.4 mein installiertes kde-3.5.7, obwohl es in einen separaten SLOT installiert wird?

----------

## nikaya

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge -p kde:kde-svn
> ...

 

Hast Du folgendes in der package.keywords drin?

```
=kde-base/kde-9999.4 **
```

Der Blocker scheint das standardmäßige,monolithische kde-base/kde -Paket zu sein und nicht die svn.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Hast Du folgendes in der package.keywords drin?

 

Jo, klar hab ich das drin. Außerdem sieht man doch an dem Output, dass nicht das standard kde-Paket blockt.

kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.7 ist installiert. Jetzt will er kde-base/kde-9999.4 installieren, aber er wird von kde-meta geblockt.

Wenn ich versuchen würde kde-base/kde-3.5.7 zu installieren, dann wäre der Block auch richtig, weil man nicht gleichzeitig das monolithische und das Meta-Paket installiert haben kann.

In diesem Fall wird aber kde-base/kde-9999.4 in einen neuen SLOT installiert (kde-svn).

Warum blockt der dann trotzdem?

----------

## sirro

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Warum blockt der dann trotzdem?

 

Ganz einfach: kde-meta blockt kde auch wenn es ein anderer Slot ist.

```
RDEPEND="[...]

!kde-base/kde"
```

Auf die svn-ebuilds aus irgendwelchen overlays achtet man natuerlich nicht. Ist ja bei kde-base/kde auch nicht schlimm, das Paket ist doch AFAIK eh nur ein Dummy für die Abhängigkeiten.

----------

## nikaya

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Ganz einfach: kde-meta blockt kde auch wenn es ein anderer Slot ist.

 

Kann ich nicht bestätigen.Ich habe das "normale" KDE als kdebase-meta installiert:

```
eix -e kdebase-meta

[I] kde-base/kdebase-meta

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 (~)3.5.6 3.5.7 (~)3.5.8

     Installed versions:  3.5.8(3.5)(17:51:51 21.10.2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         kdebase - merge this to pull in all kdebase-derived packages

```

Mit den Overlays gibt es kde-base/kde bei mir in 3 Slots:

```
eix -e kde

* kde-base/kde

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.5 (~)3.5.6 3.5.7 (~)3.5.8

        (kde-4) (**)3.94.0[1]

        (kde-svn)       **9999.4[1]

        {accessibility}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE - merge this to pull in all non-developer kde-base/* packages

```

Erst durch ein wenig Fummelei in package.keywords hat Portage das "emerge kde" akzeptiert,obwohl eigentlich kdebase-meta installiert ist:

```
emerge -p kde

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.94.0  USE="opengl -debug -htmlhandbook -pie -test -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.94.0  USE="crypt python -debug -htmlhandbook -pie -test -tpctl -xinerama -xscreensaver -zip"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-3.94.0  USE="-accessibility"

```

Ob Beta (3.94) oder svn macht dabei keinen Unterschied.

----------

## Vortex375

Also erstmal sind kde-meta und kdebase-meta ja unterschiedlich ebuilds.

 *Quote:*   

> Erst durch ein wenig Fummelei in package.keywords hat Portage das "emerge kde" akzeptiert,obwohl eigentlich kdebase-meta installiert ist

 

Könntest du mir vielleicht auch noch verraten, was du dort gefummelt hast? Sonst hilft mir das leider wenig.  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: So ich habs jetzt folgendermaßen gelöst: Ich hab mir in meinem Overlay (/usr/local/portage) ein neues kde-meta-3.5.7 ebuild erstellt, und dort das 

```
!kde-base/kde
```

durch folgendes ersetzt:

```
!kde-base/kde:3.5
```

Scheint zu funktionieren.

----------

## sirro

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *sirro wrote:*   Ganz einfach: kde-meta blockt kde auch wenn es ein anderer Slot ist. 
> 
> Kann ich nicht bestätigen.Ich habe das "normale" KDE als kdebase-meta installiert:

 

Genau, du hast kdebase-meta. Der Block ist anscheinend nur in kde-meta.  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

[quote="sirro"] *nikaya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Genau, du hast kdebase-meta. Der Block ist anscheinend nur in kde-meta. 

 

meta ist meta,ob als kdebase oder nicht.Ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.Sobald ein Meta-Paket installiert ist wird alles,was nicht meta ist,geblockt.

Ausnahme scheinen unterschiedliche Slots zu sein.

----------

## sirro

Guck dir doch einfach mal das ebuild von kde-meta an. Da wird kde explizit und ohne Versionsangabe geblockt.

Die anderen meta-Pakete blocken nicht explizit das entsprechende monolitische. Aber die gesplitteten Pakete blocken (über die kde-meta.eclass) die entsprechenden meta-Pakete ihrer "Eltern", sogar mit "Pseudoslot" (also nur über die Versionsnummer).

Ein paar Beispiele in Kurzform:

* kde-meta blockt kde

* kdebase-meta blockt soweit ich das überblicke nichts

* ein einzelnes paket aus kdebase wie kwin blockt =kdebase-3* (also mit pseudo-slot-angabe)

Ich weiss nicht wie emerge das ausgibt aber bei paludis sieht man auch in der Ausgabe, dass ein einzelnes Paket das monolitische blockt.

```
* kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8::installed {:3.5} [! blocking] <kde-base/kwin-3.5.7::gentoo>
```

Wenn man die Langform überblickt, dann sieht man auch, dass kdebase-meta nicht drin ist.

```
* kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8::installed {:3.5} [! blocking] <kde-base/drkonqi-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kappfinder-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kate-3.5.7-r1::gentoo, kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.6::gentoo, kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1::xeffects, kde-base/kdcop-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1::gentoo, kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5.6::gentoo, kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.7-r1::gentoo, kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.7::xeffects, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5::gentoo, kde-base/kdm-3.5.7-r2::xeffects, kde-base/kfind-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kicker-3.5.7::xeffects, kde-base/klipper-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/knetattach-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r3::xeffects, kde-base/konsole-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kpager-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.6::gentoo, kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.7::xeffects, kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kstart-3.5.6::gentoo, kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5.5::gentoo, kde-base/ktip-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kwin-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/kxkb-3.5.7::gentoo, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7::xeffects, kde-base/nsplugins-3.5.7::gentoo>                            
```

----------

## Vortex375

Also ich hab ihn ja jetzt so weit, dass er emerged (siehe oben). Nur bricht er jetzt beim kompilieren ab.

Kann schon mal vorkommen bei nem svn-ebuild, aber vorsichtshalber poste ich mal die Fehlermeldung, nicht dass ich etwas falsch gemacht habe:

```

[ 35%] Building CXX object syndication/CMakeFiles/syndication.dir/specificitem.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999.4/work/kdepimlibs-9999.4/syndication/dataretriever.cpp: In member function ‘virtual void Syndication::FileRetriever::retrieveData(const KUrl&)’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999.4/work/kdepimlibs-9999.4/syndication/dataretriever.cpp:87: error: ‘NoReload’ is not a member of ‘KIO’

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999.4/work/kdepimlibs-9999.4/syndication/dataretriever.cpp:87: error: ‘HideProgressInfo’ is not a member of ‘KIO’

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999.4/work/kdepimlibs-9999.4/syndication/dataretriever.cpp: At global scope:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999.4/work/kdepimlibs-9999.4/syndication/dataretriever.cpp:197: warning: unused parameter ‘exitCode’

[ 36%] Building CXX object syndication/CMakeFiles/syndication.dir/specificdocument.o

make[2]: *** [syndication/CMakeFiles/syndication.dir/dataretriever.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [syndication/CMakeFiles/syndication.dir/all] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                  ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   kdepimlibs-9999.4.ebuild, line   27:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *           kde4-base.eclass, line  260:  Called kde4-base_src_make

 *           kde4-base.eclass, line  366:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *         cmake-utils.eclass, line  111:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999.4/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

Wer nen Tipp hat ist immer willkommen.  :Smile: 

----------

## nikaya

@sirro

Ist ja alles richtig.Es ging ja auch nur darum dass in verschiedenen Slots meta und nicht-meta anscheinend mischbar sind.

Ob kde-meta und kdebase-meta sich unterschiedlich verhalten kann ich jetzt nicht beweisen.Ich werde deshalb nicht die Tortur einer kde-meta Installation durchführen.  :Smile: 

Eigentlich sind die beiden Pakete vom Prinzip identisch.kdebase-meta installiert halt ein Grundsystem wo man einzelne Pakete nach Bedarf nachinstalliert.kde-meta hingegen installiert als Abhängigkeit alle Pakete einer vollen kde Installation,nur halt die Meta-Versionen,was die spätere Paketpflege natürlich vereinfacht.

----------

## sirro

Irgendwie glaube ich wir reden ein bisschen aneinander vorbei.  :Very Happy: 

Aber ich glaube es ist auch nicht schlimm der Stelle den Exkurs zu beenden. Ich hab zumindest nichts mehr zu sagen (ausser, dass ich weiss wozu meta und nicht-meta da sind  :Smile: )

----------

## nikaya

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich glaube es ist auch nicht schlimm der Stelle den Exkurs zu beenden. Ich hab zumindest nichts mehr zu sagen

 

OK,ich auch nicht.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

WOW! Wer hätte das gedacht  :Smile: 

Es gibt Split-ebuilds zur aktuellen Beta!!!

Cool, Danke ihr Gentoo-Developer  :Very Happy: 

Eigentlich gab es ja vor einiger Zeit die Aussage, dass das für kde4 nicht geplant ist, schön dass es dem nicht so ist  :Smile: 

Nur schade dass ich svn laufen hab  :Wink:  Wär aber sicherlich zu viel verlangt, gesplittete svn-ebulids ^^

Grüße

Franz

----------

## nikaya

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt Split-ebuilds zur aktuellen Beta!!!
> 
> Cool, Danke ihr Gentoo-Developer 
> ...

 

Eben nicht.KDE4-beta (3.94.0) ist monolithisch.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Vortex375

Ich seh' auch keine Split-Ebuilds für die Beta.  :Shocked: 

Und svn lässt sich grad nicht kompilieren... argh was soll ich nur tun?  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Ich seh' auch keine Split-Ebuilds für die Beta.  

 

```
ls /usr/local/layman/kde/kde-base/

dolphin           kdeartwork         kdeeject        kdepim        kde-wallpapers  khotkeys         konsole        ksystraycmd         libkworkspace   soliduiserver

drkonqi           kdebase            kdegames        kdepimlibs    kdewebdev       kickoff          kpasswdserver  ktimezoned          libtaskmanager  systemsettings

kcheckpass        kdebase-data       kdegraphics     kdeprint      kdialog         kioclient        kquitapp       ktip                nsplugins

kcminit           kdebase-kioslaves  kdelibs         kdesdk        kdm             klipper          kreadconfig    ktraderclient       phonon-xine

kcmshell          kdebase-startkde   kde-menu        kdesu         keditbookmarks  kmenuedit        kscreensaver   kuiserver           plasma

kde               kdebase-workspace  kde-menu-icons  kdetoys       kfile           kmimetypefinder  ksmserver      kurifilter-plugins  plasma-extras

kdeaccessibility  kdebindings        kdemultimedia   kdeutils      kfind           knetattach       ksplash        kwin                qimageblitz

kdeaddons         kdebugdialog       kdenetwork      kdevelop      kghostview      knewstuff        kstart         kwrite              raptor

kdeadmin          kdeedu             kdepasswd       kdevplatform  khelpcenter     knotify          ksysguard      libkonq             solid
```

Speziell:

kdm, kdesu, klipper, kfind, kwin, ksplash, ... weisen in meinen Augen auf split hin  :Wink: 

Ist noch nicht komplett, aber trotzdem find ich es richtig gut!

THX!

----------

## nikaya

Hast Recht,Franz.

Gerade gesynct und auch gesehen.Muß ganz frisch sein.  :Smile: 

Gleich morgen mal antesten.  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

Mein PC will mich kde4 nicht haben lassen.

Nachdem die svn-Version immer mit einem Kompilierfehler abbrach, hab ich jetzt also die 3.94.0 Version probiert.

Aber da bekomm ich das:

```

>>> Completed installing kdeedu-3.94.0 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeedu-3.94.0/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-kde-base_-_kdeedu-3.94.0-32726.log"

symlink:   /usr/kde/3.94.0/bin/indi_lx200classic

symlink:   /usr/kde/3.94.0/bin/indi_lx200autostar

symlink:   /usr/kde/3.94.0/bin/indi_lx200_16

symlink:   /usr/kde/3.94.0/bin/indi_lx200gps

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Was ist das? Wann bekommt man so ein ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY? In der angegebenen Logfile steht übrigens auch nicht mehr drin, als in der Ausgabe auf der Konsole.

Wie komm ich jetzt an mein kde4?

----------

## sirro

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Was ist das? Wann bekommt man so ein ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY?

 

Wenn ein Prozess versucht außerhalb des definierten Verzeichnis zu schreiben. Damit würde es ja die Dateiverwaltung von Portage umgehen, also wird das unterbunden und der Vorgang abgebrochen. Besonders ärgerlich ist, dass es oft erst weit am Ende auftritt.

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Wie komm ich jetzt an mein kde4?

 

Wahrscheinlich warten bis der Fehler behoben ist, aber kdeedu braucht man ja nicht unbedingt.

Ich verzichte jetzt ganz auf ebuilds und arbeite nur noch im $HOME meines kde4-users. Da installier ich alle svn-Versionen von Hand was auch nich viel mehr Arbeit macht aber weniger Probleme provoziert.

----------

## nikaya

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Wie komm ich jetzt an mein kde4?

 

Das selbe hatte ich auch.Ich habe es gelöst mit

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -av kde:kde-4
```

Ist zwar nicht die feine Art,aber es hilft.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Das selbe hatte ich auch.Ich habe es gelöst mit
> 
> ```
> FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -av kde:kde-4
> ```
> ...

 

Das will ich lieber nicht probieren, nachdem ich das gelesen habe.

----------

## nikaya

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das will ich lieber nicht probieren, nachdem ich das gelesen habe.

 

Ich sagte ja,ist nicht gerade optimal.Aber diese ganzen Beta-Sachen kommen bei mir sowieso nur auf eine Fummelpartition.Da wird alles ausprobiert und wenn nichts mehr geht wird ein Backup eingespielt.

Hört sich bei Dir so an als ob Du Dein Produktivsystem dafür nimmst.Da würde ich sowas auch nicht wagen.  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

Also die meta-ebuilds der Beta kompilieren ohne Fehler durch.Namentlich waren es kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.94.0,kde-base/kdebase-workspace-meta-3.94.0 und kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-3.94.0.Auch SANDBOX_VIOLATION ist nicht vorgekommen.

Es müssen natürlich einige Pakete in die package.keywords rein (habe ich mit "autounmask" gemacht).Wen es interessiert poste ich mal meine package.keywords:

```
# ---

# BEGIN: kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.94.0

# ---

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kfind-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/libkonq-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/konsole-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kdialog-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kreadconfig-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/soliduiserver-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kdeprint-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kghostview-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kdesu-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kdebase-data-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/knewstuff-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kpasswdserver-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kcmshell-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kfile-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/knetattach-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kuiserver-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/nsplugins-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kioclient-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/ktimezoned-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kwrite-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/keditbookmarks-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/phonon-xine-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kmimetypefinder-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/drkonqi-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kstart-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/khelpcenter-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kdepasswd-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/dolphin-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/ktraderclient-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kdeeject-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kquitapp-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kde-menu-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/knotify-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kdelibs-3.94.0-r1 **

=kde-base/kdepimlibs-3.94.0 **

# ---

# END: kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.94.0

# ---

# BEGIN: kde-base/kdebase-workspace-meta-3.94.0

# ---

=kde-base/kdebase-workspace-meta-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/ktip-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/plasma-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/libtaskmanager-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/libkworkspace-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kde-wallpapers-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/systemsettings-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kde-menu-icons-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kwin-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/ksmserver-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kcminit-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/ksplash-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/solid-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/ksysguard-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/klipper-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/khotkeys-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kmenuedit-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kscreensaver-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kdm-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kcheckpass-3.94.0 **

# ---

# END: kde-base/kdebase-workspace-meta-3.94.0

# BEGIN: kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-3.94.0

# ---

=kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/gwenview-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kolourpaint-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kcolorchooser-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/ksnapshot-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kruler-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/libkscan-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/kamera-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/okular-3.94.0 **

=kde-base/okular-3.94.0-r1 **

# ---

# END: kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-3.94.0

```

Wie ich allerdings ein vollwertiges KDE4 starte ist mir noch schleierhaft.Ist momentan so ein halbgares Zeug aus KDE3 und KDE4.

----------

## Max Steel

ÄSo nu wollt ich auch mal antesten und dann sowas:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 22) kde-base/libkworkspace-3.94.0 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/kde/unstable/3.94/src/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2'

--22:32:27--  http://ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/kde/unstable/3.94/src/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ibiblio.org«.... 152.46.7.80

Verbindungsaufbau zu ibiblio.org|152.46.7.80|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 301 Moved Permanently

Platz: http://mirrors.ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/kde/unstable/3.94/src/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2[folge]

--22:32:27--  http://mirrors.ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/kde/unstable/3.94/src/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »mirrors.ibiblio.org«.... 152.46.7.65

Verbindungsaufbau zu mirrors.ibiblio.org|152.46.7.65|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

22:32:29 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/mirrors/kde/unstable/3.94/src/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2'

--22:32:29--  ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/mirrors/kde/unstable/3.94/src/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.du.se«.... 130.243.32.22

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.du.se|130.243.32.22|:21... fehlgeschlagen: Die Wartezeit für die Verbindung ist abgelaufen.

Erneuter Versuch.

--22:33:30--  ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/mirrors/kde/unstable/3.94/src/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2

  (Versuch: 2) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2'

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.du.se|130.243.32.22|:21... fehlgeschlagen: Die Wartezeit für die Verbindung ist abgelaufen.

Erneuter Versuch.

--22:34:32--  ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/mirrors/kde/unstable/3.94/src/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2

  (Versuch: 3) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2'

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.du.se|130.243.32.22|:21... fehlgeschlagen: Die Wartezeit für die Verbindung ist abgelaufen.

Erneuter Versuch.

--22:35:35--  ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/mirrors/kde/unstable/3.94/src/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2

  (Versuch: 4) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2'

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.du.se|130.243.32.22|:21... fehlgeschlagen: Die Wartezeit für die Verbindung ist abgelaufen.

Erneuter Versuch.

--22:36:39--  ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/mirrors/kde/unstable/3.94/src/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2

  (Versuch: 5) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-3.94.0.tar.bz2'

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.du.se|130.243.32.22|:21...

Exiting on signal 2
```

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ÄSo nu wollt ich auch mal antesten und dann sowas:
> 
> ```
> >>> Emerging (1 of 22) kde-base/libkworkspace-3.94.0 to /
> 
> ...

 

sieht so aus als wärst du offline gewesen  :Razz: 

ne quatsch, scherz beiseite, ich hab letztens mal kde-4 angetestet (mit dem kde overlay) und auch das gewisse packet heruntergeladen mittels portage.

unter anderem welches dir nun probleme bereitete, liegt wahrscheinlihc daran das "man" ein ebuild verändert hat oder halt den pfad oder aber auch deine internetverbindung einen schuss hat, wie auch immer...morgen nochmal probieren nach einem "layman -S"  :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## Max Steel

http://ftp.du.se scheint immer noch nich online zu sein.

----------

## Qubit

Beta4-Info-Page /Source/Mirror-list.

http://www.kde.org/info/3.95.php

Gruß Daniel

----------

## franzf

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich der Umstieg auf CMake auf die Geschwindigkeit der Split-Ebuilds auswirkt.

Kann irgendjemand der Split-kde4-Nutzer einen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs beim configure-(cmake-)Schritt feststellen? Da sind ja die Autotools scheinbar ziemlich langsam...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Phlogiston

Kann man kde4 splitted nun mit paludis installieren?

----------

## sirro

Nein, die EAPI 1 wurde nicht unterstützt und es ist seit längerer Zeit keine neue Version erschienen, die das ändern könnte.

Die nächste Version, die in absehbarer Zeit erscheinen soll, hat das aber AFAIK.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Nein, die EAPI 1 wurde nicht unterstützt und es ist seit längerer Zeit keine neue Version erschienen, die das ändern könnte.
> 
> Die nächste Version, die in absehbarer Zeit erscheinen soll, hat das aber AFAIK.

 

Es klappt mit der Paludis Alpha Version   :Cool: 

----------

## sirro

Klar, das ist ja die, die in absehbarer Zeit erscheinen soll  :Smile: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Klar, das ist ja die, die in absehbarer Zeit erscheinen soll 

 

ja genau, es war nur ein wenig schade, dass damit gimme.rb nicht läuft.

Na ja mit den Split Ebuilds bin ich eh nicht weit gekommen. Er konnte gewisse tarballs nicht herunterladen. Ich kompiliere mir daher nun mal die monolithic.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

hab auch gerade die svn-version installiert (In einer VM). Allerdings fehlen bei mir viele Icons und einige Pakete sind auch mit Fehlern abgebrochen. 

Wie updatet man die Installation am Besten? ist ja immer die gleiche Nummer -9999?

Dolphin funktioniert ja so wie Finder bei Apple, schade. Aber ich denke die werden wohl noch was dran machen   :Cool: 

Gruß

AROK

PS:  Großes Lob an die Entwickler: es ist nichts kaputtgegangen, an der parallelen KDE3 Installation!

----------

## sirro

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Allerdings fehlen bei mir viele Icons und einige Pakete sind auch mit Fehlern abgebrochen.

 

Die fehlenden Icons könnten an den Fehlern liegen...

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Wie updatet man die Installation am Besten? ist ja immer die gleiche Nummer -9999?

 

Naja, immer von Hand installieren. So oft du willst.

Hoffentlich setzen sich bald mal -scm-ebuilds durch wie paludis sie z.B. schon kann. Damit kann man einstellen (daily/weekly) wie oft man scm-versionen neu installieren will. (nutze ich schon in meinem privaten OSM-Overlay).

Bei mir funktioniert übrigens seit kurzem Phonon in KDE selber und in Amarok  :Smile: 

----------

## Ampheus

Ich hab mir für diese zwecke ein kleines script geschrieben: 

# cat /usr/bin/kde4-update

```
#!/bin/bash

case ${1} in

        -n)

                MERGE="nightmerge";;

        *)

                MERGE="emerge";;

esac

$MERGE -av taglib soprano strigi qimageblitz kdelibs kdebase kdegraphics kdeartwork kdenetwork kdepimlibs kdepim kdeadmin kdeutils plasma-extras kde-base/raptor
```

Damit ist der rebuild ganz einfach  :Wink: 

Die einzelnen Pakete kann man sich dabei halt selbst anpassen.

----------

## AROK

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eigentlich gab es ja vor einiger Zeit die Aussage, dass das für kde4 nicht geplant ist, schön dass es dem nicht so ist

 

Das wäre aber sehr schlecht  :Exclamation: 

Meine KDE4-Installation läuft schon besser jetzt, nachdem ich einige Pakete doch noch installieren konnte. Die Warnung, dass am Montag viele Pakete Fehlerhaft seien sollte man doch ernst nehmen. 

Icons hab ich aber immer noch nicht, obwohl viele mit KDEartwork installiert wurden.

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

habe jetzt alle Pakete drauf, aber es werden keine Symbole oder Bilder angezeigt. Hab auch schon mal das Icon-Theme gewechselt aber es sind trotzdem keine erschienen. Die Symbole sind aber analog zum KDE3 Ordner im KDE-SVN Verzeichnis vorhanden. 

Hat von euch Jemand eine Idee?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## michel7

Um ehrlich zu sein hat mir kde4 (beta4) gar nicht gefallen, daher habe ich es wieder entfernt ...

----------

## franzf

Das ist ein recht netter und sehr konfigurierbarer Style für kde4.

Ebuild nach $PORTDIR_OVERLAY/x11-themes/bespin/bespin-9999.ebuild

Der Style ist vom Macher des kde3-styles baghira. Der hat ja angekündigt dass es keinen Port nach kde4 geben wird. Dafür jetzt was neues nicht an andere OSen angelehntes  :Smile: 

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

NEED_KDE="svn"

inherit subversion qt4 kde4-base

ESVN_REPO_URI="https://cloudcity.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/cloudcity"

ESVN_PROJECT="bespin"

DESCRIPTION="Widget style for Qt4 and kde4"

HOMEPAGE="http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Bespin?content=63928"

#SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="$(qt4_min_version 4.2)"

RDEPEND=""

src_unpack () {

        subversion_src_unpack

}

src_compile () {

        eqmake4 qmake.pro || die "qmake failed"

        emake || die "make failed"

}

src_install () {

        make INSTALL_ROOT=${D} install || die "install failed"

}

```

Wenn ihr den Style für qt4 (also ohne kde4-overlay) verwenden wollt, einfach folgendes fettgedrucktes entfernen:

NEED_KDE="svn"

inherit subversion qt4 kde4-base

und in src_compile folgendes erstzen

eqmake4 qmake.pro || die "qmake failed"

durch

eqmake4 bespin.pro || die "qmake failed"

(Im Moment ist allerdings ein kleiner Wurm im Code, es kompiliert nicht, aber ist halt svn  :Smile: )

Grüße und viel Spaß damit

Franz

P.S.:

So sieht das ganze aus (Original-Screenshot von kde-look.org)

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

im Linux-Magazin 12/07 ist ein interessanter Artikel über KDE4!

Gruß

AROK

----------

## xraver

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> im Linux-Magazin 12/07 ist ein interessanter Artikel über KDE4!
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Warum kein Link zum Online Artikel?

http://www.linux-magazin.de/heft_abo/ausgaben/2007/12/schoene_aussichten

----------

## flammenflitzer

Laufen denn die alten kde3 Apps ohne Probleme unter kde4? Eigentlich doch nicht, oder?

----------

## sirro

So wie auch Gnome-Anwendungen unter KDE laufen, laufen auch KDE3-Anwendungen unter KDE4 und umgekehrt.

Dürfen sich natürlich nur keine Dateien überschneiden oder sowas.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Und  das Adressbuch und kmail nehmen die Daten?

----------

## sirro

Hab bisher nur mit einem neuen Benutzer getestet. Momentan sind die Konfigurationen noch getrennt glaube ich.

Die Daten von kmail und adressbuch dürften kompatibel bleiben, da es ja auf den standards maildir/mbox bzw. vcf oder sowas beruht. Aber die Config-Dateien werden sicher nicht geteilt...

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Und  das Adressbuch und kmail nehmen die Daten?

 

Theoretisch ja, praktisch unbedingt (!) vorher sichern, aber sowieso solltest du zum Testen einen neuen User verwenden. Da tut sich noch einiges, es besteht immer die Gefahr dass du dir deinen aktuellen Account zerschießt (kde-technisch).

----------

## Finswimmer

Welche Version habt ihr denn getestet?

kde-3.95.0 installiert sich bei mir nicht.

```
$FEATURES="-ccache" emerge =kde-3.95.0

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 14) kde-base/kdebase-workspace-3.95.0-r1 to /

 * kdebase-workspace-3.95.0.tar.bz2 MD5 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking kdebase-workspace-3.95.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kdebase-workspace-3.95.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-workspace-3.95.0-r1/work

 * Applying kdebase-workspace-3.95.0-find-OpenGL.patch ...                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-workspace-3.95.0-r1/work/kdebase-workspace-3.95.0 ...

 * Disabling building of KDE4 tests

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Check size of void*

-- Check size of void* - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

CMake Error: ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config

-- Configuring done

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-workspace-3.95.0-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   kdebase-workspace-3.95.0-r1.ebuild, line  105:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *                     kde4-base.eclass, line  306:  Called kde4-base_src_configure

 *                     kde4-base.eclass, line  397:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      cmake ${mycmakeargs} "${S}" || die "CMake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   CMake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-workspace-3.95.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

Zu 3.96.0 (RC1) gibt es noch nicht alle Ebuilds. 

SVN wollte ich nicht unbedingt testen.

Tobi

----------

## Ampheus

Ich habe jetzt ein Problem mit $PATH. Habe mir die README durchgelesen und die Tipps befolgt, um die Variablen in meinen $PATH zu bekommen. Wenn ich das als root mache, sind die Einträge aber nur im $PATH vom user und nicht von root. 

Aus diesem Grund kann ich leider kein kdm starten. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das zu beheben und vielleicht sogar die alte 44-kdepaths-svn (oder so ähnlich  :Smile: ) wieder zu bekommen? Mein System soll ein Testsystem für KDE4 only sein und deswegen brauche ich den kdm4.

Wasmich auch noch stutzig macht ist folgendes:

cat /ets/profile.env:

```
# THIS FILE IS AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED BY env-update.

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE. CHANGES TO STARTUP PROFILES

# GO INTO /etc/profile NOT /etc/profile.env

export CONFIG_PROTECT='/usr/share/X11/xkb'

export CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK='/etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/udev/rules.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/terminfo /etc/revdep-rebuild'

export CVS_RSH='ssh'

export GCC_PATH='/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2'

export GCC_SPECS=''

export GDK_USE_XFT='1'

export INFOPATH='/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info'

export LESS='-R -M --shift 5'

export LESSOPEN='|lesspipe.sh %s'

export MANPATH='/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:/usr/lib/php5/man/:/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/opt/vmware/workstation/man'

export OPENGL_PROFILE='xorg-x11'

export PAGER='/usr/bin/less'

export PATH='/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/kde/svn/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin:/opt/vmware/workstation/bin'

export PKG_CONFIG_PATH='/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig'

export PYTHONPATH='/usr/lib/portage/pym'

export QMAKESPEC='linux-g++'

export QTDIR='/usr/qt/3'

export ROOTPATH='/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/qt/3/bin:/opt/vmware/workstation/bin'

```

Im PATH steht also /usr/kde/svn/bin aber wenn ich als root echo ${PATH} ausführe kommt folgendes:

```
/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
```

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausdrücken können.  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das zu beheben und vielleicht sogar die alte 44-kdepaths-svn (oder so ähnlich ) wieder zu bekommen? Mein System soll ein Testsystem für KDE4 only sein und deswegen brauche ich den kdm4.

 

diese "44-kdepaths-svn" musst du nur löschen, wenn du auf deinem Rechner ein kde-3 betreibst, dass sich da nicht z.B. die konqueror aus den beiden verschiedenen KDEs in die Quere kommen.

Du bekommst diese 44-kdepaths-svn mit kdelibs. Da du eh die svn-Version genommen hast, machst du öfters ein komplettes neumergen der kde-svn Sachen. Dann einfach vor dem env-update die benötigte Datei (44-k...) nicht löschen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Ampheus

Das stimmt so leider nicht. Seit kurzem wird diese Datei nämlich nicht mehr installiert,um Probleme mit KDE3 zu vermeiden. Deswegen frage ich auch ja auch hier. Vielleicht hat ja sogar noch jemand kurz die Datei und kann kurz die Katze fragen (cat /etc/env.d/44-kdepaths-svn)?  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was bringt kde 4 außer neuen bunten Oberflächen? Ich bin mit 3.5.8 recht zufrieden. Außer dem automatischen Einbinden von USB-Wechseldatenträgern. (Das ist ab Werk für die Tonne und das Nachbessern nicht so einfach). Und der Entpacker Ark könnte etwas zulegen.

----------

## xraver

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Was bringt kde 4 außer neuen bunten Oberflächen?
> 
> 

 

Eine ganze Menge neuer Sachen. Besonder unter der Haube wurde viel getan. Ich für meinen Teil kann es kaum abwarten bis KDE4 fertig ist.

Auf Plasma freue ich mich besonders genauso wie auf das neue Audio Framework. Arts ist nicht schön und wurde immer per USE="-arts" ausgelassen.

Konnte jemand mit Phonon schon Erfahrungen machen? oder ist es noch gar nicht fertig.

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bin mit 3.5.8 recht zufrieden.
> 
> 

 

Klar, viele Leute sind mit der jetzigen Version zufrieden, aber die Entwicklung muss ja auch mal weiter gehen. Viele Leute waren auch mit KDE2 zufrieden.... :Wink: 

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Außer dem automatischen Einbinden von USB-Wechseldatenträgern. (Das ist ab Werk für die Tonne und das Nachbessern nicht so einfach). Und der Entpacker Ark könnte etwas zulegen.

 

Bei mir funktioniert das Einbinden super. Welche Probleme hast du denn damit?

Stimmt, Ark ist wirklich nicht so toll. ICh zieh für Archive die Konsole oder KIO vor.

Eine Sache die ich nach Jahren mal festgestellt habe, das man aus einem Zip Archiv den Inhalt gleich auf ftp:// schieben kann.

Ich bin begeistert. KIO rockt!

----------

## flammenflitzer

Zwecks mounten https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4539038.html#4539038

Ich befürchte, das kde4 ballig Systemressourcen bindet, quitschbunt ist, aber weniger Geschwindigkeitszuwachs bringt und das die Nutzung von 3.5 Anwendungen das System zusätzlich ausbremst, da die ja u.U. auf arts und dcop (soll ja wohl auch nicht mehr in kde4 sein) zurückgreifen.

----------

## xraver

So bunt wirds schon nicht werden  :Wink: .

IMHO hab ich hier schon gelesen, das einige sich über das "graue" augenfreundliche Theme beschweren - ja was wollt ihr denn nun? Bunt, Eyecandy, useful? Alles kann man machen. Es ist nicht WinXP war nur 3Themes zur Verfügung stellt.

Dank Themes ist das sowieso kein Problem.

Zu dem Ressourcenverbrauch kann man sich noch nicht äussern - da man die endgültige Version nicht nicht gesehen hat.

Aber vielleicht können sich die Beta-Tester dazu mal was sagen.

DCOP werd ich auch vermissen. Aber ich kann damit leben, denn mit dbus geht man doch eher auf einen Standard drauf zu was nur von Vorteil sein kann.

Andere Anwendungen die dbus benutzen (GNOME?) kann man dann auch mit KDE fernsteuern.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das es so einfach wie mit DCOP ist.

Mit phyton habe ich schon eine dbus Experimente gemacht und ich muss sagen - feine Sache.

----------

## Hellstorm

Ich freu mich eher darüber, dass es mal QT4 benutzt. Die Unicodeunterstützung von QT3 war die Hölle. Das letzte mal wo ich eine Livecd von einer Alpha ausprobiert hab, sah das schon mal ganz gut aus (Aber da ist das immer abgestürzt und lief alles noch sehr verbuggt).

Hat schon jemand Skim ausprobiert, und weiß, ob/wie das läuft?

Außerdme hoff ich mal, dass jetzt einige Programme nicht mehr so oft abstürzen. Mir stürzt total oft Kopete und Kmail ab.

Also am meisten Erwartungen hab ich bei der Unicode- und Sprachunterstützung allgemein. Hoffentlich wird das gut. Könnte ich programmieren, würde ich mich da mal selber reinarbeiten...

Und eine dumme Frage: Wie probier ich KDE4 aus?

Ich hab bei Layman das kde-Overlay installiert, auch die Sachen in package.keywords eingetragen, aber es kommt keine Aktualisierungsmeldung bei emerge -avuD world

Sorry, falls das hier schon irgendwo stand, aber ich hab irgendwie nichts gefunden  :Sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

dazu musst du emerge -av kde:kde-4 abarbeiten, dann installiet der dir kde-4

----------

## Hellstorm

Dann kommt aber:

```

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kde:kde-4" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kde-3.96.0 (masked by: missing keyword)

```

??

Da kann ich das auch in package.keywords eintragen, aber helfen tut das trotzdem net.

----------

## Max Steel

verwende zum unmasken m einfachsten autounmask

zum verwenden einfach

emerge -av autounmask

autounmask kde-base/kde-3.94.0

----------

## Hellstorm

Funktioniert irgendwie auch nich?

```

hellstorm hellstorm # autounmask kde-base/kde-3.96.0

 autounmask version 0.15 (using PortageXS-0.02.07)

 Bugs and requests go to ian <ian@gentoo.org>.

 * Using repository: /usr/portage

 * The given category/package-version does not seem to exist. Please check and try again.

```

Versteh ich nicht  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Hellstorm wrote:*   

> Dann kommt aber:
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kde:kde-4" have been masked.
> ...

 

In dem Falle: =kde-base/kde-3.96.0 ** eintragen

----------

## nikaya

 *Hellstorm wrote:*   

> Dann kommt aber:
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kde:kde-4" have been masked.
> ...

 

http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde/wiki/PortageGuide

----------

## Hellstorm

Habs jetzt noch mal mit einer neuen Autounmask-Version probiert, jetzt klappts.

Jetzt bin ich grade am emergen, bricht zwar immer mit einigen Fehlern ab, aber mal schauen ob er jetzt durchläuft.

----------

## xraver

 *Hellstorm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdme hoff ich mal, dass jetzt einige Programme nicht mehr so oft abstürzen. Mir stürzt total oft Kopete und Kmail ab.
> 
> 

 

Hm, also bei mir laufen im moment alle KDE Anwendungen (vom KDE Projekt) äusserst stable.

Denke das andere User das gleiche sagen können.

Du scheinst eigenartige CFLAGS zu verwenden oder irgendwas anderes ist nicht ganz in Ordnung.

Die Probleme können auch später bei KDE wieder sorgen bereiten.

An die ganzen KDE4-Tester - wie schaut es denn mit dem Ressourcen Verbrauch aus?

----------

## Hellstorm

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *Hellstorm wrote:*   
> 
> Außerdme hoff ich mal, dass jetzt einige Programme nicht mehr so oft abstürzen. Mir stürzt total oft Kopete und Kmail ab.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Naja, das kann natürlich sein. Will mein System sowieso noch mal neu aufsetzen irgendwann. Bei Kmail und Kopete sind das aber keine normalen Abstürze, sondern ich denke eher „ungewöhnliche“ Abfolgen von Auswahlbildschirmen. Ganz oft kommt das bei GPG vor, in beiden Programmen.

Naja, mal abwarten, bei KDE4 fang ich mal an, schön viele Bugreports zu schreiben.

Das mach ich ja aktuell schon, nur irgendwie interessiert sich keiner für die  :Sad: 

Könnte ich programmieren, würde ich viele Sachen ja mal selber in die Hand nehmen...

----------

## sirro

 *xraver wrote:*   

> An die ganzen KDE4-Tester - wie schaut es denn mit dem Ressourcen Verbrauch aus?

 

88MB beim Grunddesktop

151MB beim Grunddesktop mit konqueror, kopete und kmail

Allerdings hatte ich gleichzeitig noch ein KDE3 offen.

 *Hellstorm wrote:*   

> Außerdme hoff ich mal, dass jetzt einige Programme nicht mehr so oft abstürzen. Mir stürzt total oft Kopete und Kmail ab.

 

Mein kmail stürzt auch selten mal ab (in letzter Zeit aber (fast?) gar nicht mehr). Bei Kopete hatte ich allerdings enorme Problem mit SIGABRTs beim Starten. Da hat es geholfen die Konfigurationsdaten von Kopete komplett zu loeschen und neu zu konfigurieren. Seitdem habe ich keinen Absturz mehr...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Allerdings hatte ich gleichzeitig noch ein KDE3 offen.

Heist das, ich kann kde3 und 4 parallel installieren und nutzen?

----------

## xraver

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Allerdings hatte ich gleichzeitig noch ein KDE3 offen.
> 
> Heist das, ich kann kde3 und 4 parallel installieren und nutzen?

 

Ohne es genau zu wissen, aber ich würde mal sagen; ja.

IMHO kennt doch Gentoo sowas wie multi-slots ?!?

Desweiteren hat man ja meisten schon qt3 und qt4 drauf. KDE ist doch in /usr/kde/<kde-version> vorhanden. Denk mal kaum das es da Probleme gibt wenns mit den PATH Variablen passt.

Und der Ressourcenverbrauch hört sich doch schonmal sehr gut an. Danke sirro.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das kde4 auch alles mitbringt. (kmail usw.) Wenn Du jetzt kde3 und 4 installierst, hast Du ja die Sachen doppelt. Wen Du also in der Konsole kmail aufrufst, welches startet dann? Du müsstest ja bei jedem Programmaufruf den kompletten Pfad angeben.

----------

## sirro

Gibt doch die PATH-Variable. Und wenn man was anderes starten will nimmt man halt den ganzen Pfad oder setzt ein alias oder eine Verknüpfung. Ich weiss aber auch nicht warum du so scharf bist das alles gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen. In der Praxis nutzt man zum Testen eh besser nen extra-Account um seine Config nicht zu zerstoeren.

Und wenn man umsteigt nutzt man doch hoechstens ein paar alte Programme wenn es schon neue davon gibt. Oder umgekehrt.

Bei mir ist das aber eh kein Problem, da ich nen kde4-user habe, der kde in seinem $HOME baut...

----------

## xraver

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei mir ist das aber eh kein Problem, da ich nen kde4-user habe, der kde in seinem $HOME baut...

 

Feine Idee. So werd ich es auch machen. Danke!

----------

## ian!

 *Hellstorm wrote:*   

> Funktioniert irgendwie auch nich?
> 
> ```
> 
> hellstorm hellstorm # autounmask kde-base/kde-3.96.0
> ...

 

Update mal auf autounmask-0.21. Die 0.15 hat die layman-source Einträge in der make.conf ignoriert. Somit waren die Overlays für autounmask quasi nicht sichtbar.

----------

## Stormkings

Hallo,

Hat jemand eine ahnung in welchem paket sich die datei /etc/env.d/44kdepaths-kde-4 befindet? Oder muss ich die selbst erstellen? Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass kdelibs die normalerweise installiert. Meine selbsterstellte ist irgendwie nix geworden.

Grüße, dk

EDIT: Notiz an mich selbst: Häufiger lesen was unter den ebuilds steht. Dann wird es ja reichen den kram aus der README zu kopieren.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Stormkings wrote:*   

> EDIT: Notiz an mich selbst: Häufiger lesen was unter den ebuilds steht. Dann wird es ja reichen den kram aus der README zu kopieren.

 

mit irgend einem equery (glaub ich..) befehl konnte man sich die informationen auch noch nachträglich anzeigen lassen. aber der ist mir leider gerade entfalllen :-/

----------

## Stormkings

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *Stormkings wrote:*   EDIT: Notiz an mich selbst: Häufiger lesen was unter den ebuilds steht. Dann wird es ja reichen den kram aus der README zu kopieren. 
> 
> mit irgend einem equery (glaub ich..) befehl konnte man sich die informationen auch noch nachträglich anzeigen lassen. aber der ist mir leider gerade entfalllen :-/

 

Ich glaub du meinst "eread". Aber damit rechnet ja keiner, dass auf einmal da ne datei weggelassen wird. Es hätte ja auch gereicht die datei auskommentiert zu installieren.

----------

## Ampheus

 *Stormkings wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Hat jemand eine ahnung in welchem paket sich die datei /etc/env.d/44kdepaths-kde-4 befindet? Oder muss ich die selbst erstellen? Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass kdelibs die normalerweise installiert. Meine selbsterstellte ist irgendwie nix geworden.
> 
> Grüße, dk
> ...

 

Ähnliches Problem hier. Ich versuche gerade ein KDE4-only System zu testen, aber um in KDE zu kommen muss ich manuell erst die Variablen setzen, dann X starten, dann in dem Display startkde ausführen und dann darin kwin starten. kdm geht überhaupt nicht. Gibt es da vielleicht eine elegantere Lösung?

----------

## franzf

Ich mach das so:

~/bin/startkdesvn

```
unset KDE_IS_PRELINKED 

export KDEDIR=/usr/kde/svn

export KDEDIRS=/usr:/usr/local:$KDEDIR 

export QTEST_COLORED=1 

export QT_PLUGIN_PATH=$KDEDIR/lib/kde4/plugins/ 

export PATH=$KDEDIR/bin:$PATH 

export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$KDEDIR/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" 

export XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share:${PREFIX}/share:/usr/local/share

export XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=$KDEDIR/etc/xdg

export PATH=$(echo $PATH | sed -e 's\:/usr/kde/3.5/bin\\')

exec /usr/kde/svn/bin/startkde
```

~/.xinitrc

```
/home/kde4/bin/startkdesvn
```

Damit reicht ein startx in der Console.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Ampheus

Das mit der ~/.xinitrc war eine gute Idee. Dankeschön!

Ein kdm wäre aber trotzdem auf Dauer schön  :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

Hab etwas den überblick verloren ob die Datei 44kdepaths-kde-svn o.ä. jetzt noch von jemanden gebraucht wird oder nicht.

Hab gerade meine version in /root gefunden, also falls es noch jemand braucht:

```
PATH=/usr/kde/svn/bin

ROOTPATH=/usr/kde/svn/sbin:/usr/kde/svn/bin

LDPATH=/usr/kde/svn/lib:/usr/kde/svn/lib64:/usr/kde/svn/lib32

MANPATH=/usr/kde/svn/share/man

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/kde/svn/share/config /usr/kde/svn/env /usr/kde/svn/shutdown /usr/share/config"

KDEDIRS="/usr:/usr/local:/usr/kde/svn"

#KDE_IS_PRELINKED=1

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/kde/svn/share:/usr/local/share"

COLON_SEPARATED="XDG_DATA_DIRS"
```

Falls nicht -> überlesen.  :Smile: 

----------

## gimpel

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Das mit der ~/.xinitrc war eine gute Idee. Dankeschön!
> 
> Ein kdm wäre aber trotzdem auf Dauer schön 

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4541789.html#4541789

 :Wink: 

----------

## Stormkings

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Hab etwas den überblick verloren ob die Datei 44kdepaths-kde-svn o.ä. jetzt noch von jemanden gebraucht wird oder nicht.
> 
> Hab gerade meine version in /root gefunden, also falls es noch jemand braucht:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Vielen Dank! 

Hat mir sehr viel arbeit erspart.

Grüße, dk

----------

## Vortex375

Moin zusammen,

ich wollte mir jetzt den Release Candidate 1 installieren. Erstmal wollte Portage die Pakete beharrlich von ftp.du.se herunterladen. Das Problem: der Server ist offline.

Hab mir dann die Pakete von Hand von ftp.kde.org gesaugt und in den distfiles-Ordner kopiert. Anschließend ließ sich auch alles emergen, außer kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0:

```

[ 93%] Building CXX object nepomuk/strigibackend/CMakeFiles/sopranobackend.dir/sopranoindexmanager.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexmanager.cpp:23:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexmanager.h:26:33: error: strigi/indexmanager.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexmanager.cpp:25:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.h:26:32: error: strigi/indexreader.h: No such file or directory

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexmanager.h:41: error: expected class-name before ‘{’ token

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.h:41: error: invalid use of undefined type ‘struct Strigi::IndexReader’

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexmanager.h:36: error: forward declaration of ‘struct Strigi::IndexReader’

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.h:47: error: ‘IndexedDocument’ was not declared in this scope

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.h:47: error: template argument 1 is invalid

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.h:47: error: template argument 2 is invalid

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.h:50: error: ‘Variant’ is not a member of ‘Strigi’

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.h:50: error: ‘Variant’ is not a member of ‘Strigi’

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.h:50: error: template argument 1 is invalid

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.h:50: error: template argument 2 is invalid

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.h:51: error: ‘Variant’ is not a member of ‘Strigi’

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.h:51: error: ‘Variant’ is not a member of ‘Strigi’

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.h:51: error: template argument 1 is invalid

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.h:51: error: template argument 2 is invalid

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.h:51: error: template argument 1 is invalid

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexreader.h:51: error: template argument 2 is invalid

[ 94%] Building CXX object renamedlgplugins/images/CMakeFiles/renimageplugin.dir/image_plugin.o

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexmanager.cpp:70: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before ‘*’ token

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexmanager.cpp:119: error: variable or field ‘deleteIndexManager’ declared void

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexmanager.cpp:119: error: ‘IndexManager’ is not a member of ‘Strigi’

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexmanager.cpp:119: error: ‘m’ was not declared in this scope

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexmanager.cpp:120: error: expected ‘,’ or ‘;’ before ‘{’ token

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexmanager.cpp: In member function ‘Strigi::IndexReader* Strigi::Soprano::IndexManager::indexReader()’:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/work/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/nepomuk/strigibackend/sopranoindexmanager.cpp:163: error: cannot convert ‘Strigi::Soprano::IndexReader*’ to ‘Strigi::IndexReader*’ in return

make[2]: *** [nepomuk/strigibackend/CMakeFiles/sopranobackend.dir/sopranoindexmanager.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [nepomuk/strigibackend/CMakeFiles/sopranobackend.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Linking CXX shared module ../../lib/librenimageplugin.so

[ 94%] Built target renimageplugin

[ 94%] Built target handbook

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                       ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *                       ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   kdebase-runtime-3.96.0.ebuild, line   93:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *                kde4-base.eclass, line  330:  Called kde4-base_src_make

 *                kde4-base.eclass, line  429:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *              cmake-utils.eclass, line  130:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "Make failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

Irgendwelche Ideen?

Hat schon jemand den Release Candidate am Laufen?

----------

## franzf

@Vortex:

Hattest du schon vorher strigi installiert?

Wenn die svn -> emerge strigi, wenn die 0.5.7 ->versuch die svn  :Wink: 

Ich hab heute die komplette svn neugebaut und hatte keinerlei Probleme!

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Vortex375

Danke, franzf.

Kurz nachdem ich meinen Post verfasst hatte ist mir die Idee auch gekommen.  :Very Happy: 

Hatte die svn-Version von strigi drauf und die war wohl etwas alt.

Naja, nachdem ich strigi upgedatet hatte musste ich erstmal kdelibs nochmal neu bauen (*nerv* halbe Stunde warten), aber jetzt ist kdebase-runtime durchgelaufen.

Allerdings fehlt mir die /etc/env.d/44kdepaths-kde-4. Beim emergen von kdelibs hieß es:

 *Quote:*   

> Please note that we don't install //etc/env.d/44kdepaths-kde-4 anymore.
> 
> This was done to avoid messing up your KDE 3.5 install.
> 
> See the README on how to set up your environment, depending on how you start KDE 4.0.

 

Und in genau welcher README soll ich das jetzt nachlesen? In der README in /usr/share/doc/kde/kdelibs-3.96.0-r1 steht das jedenfalls nicht drin.  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Außerdem, wie starte ich kde4 jetzt? Unter /usr/share/xsessions wurde mir kein neuer Eintrag angelegt...

----------

## gimpel

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Allerdings fehlt mir die /etc/env.d/44kdepaths-kde-4. Beim emergen von kdelibs hieß es:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Please note that we don't install //etc/env.d/44kdepaths-kde-4 anymore.
> 
> This was done to avoid messing up your KDE 3.5 install.
> ...

 

 *Ingmarv wrote:*   

> Again, no, it's not a solution, Philantrop is working on a better solution, most likely we'll go with what Gimpel posted in the thread ( thanks !).

 

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4541789.html#4541789
> 
> 

 

Ist IMHO die sinnvollste Lösung. 

Ich kann KDE4 als der selbe user wie sonst starten, ohne mein KDE3 zu zerschiessen, und ich kann mit dem wrapper KDE4 apps in KDE3 starten, auch ohne Ärger.

Mit dem README ist btw das README im overlay/Documentation gemeint.

----------

## Vortex375

So, ich habs nun also geschafft den Release Candidate zu testen.

Erster Eindruck: Plasma braucht noch viiieeel Arbeit. Der gesamte Plasma-Workspace ist bei mir etwa alle 5 Minuten komplett abgeraucht (ja, ich hab etwas "aggressiv" getestet"). Immerhin startete er sich jedesmal brav wieder.

Die neue Taskbar/Kontrollleiste ist noch komplett nutzlos. Sie lässt sich momentan überhaupt nicht konfigurieren und bietet in der ausgelieferten Form noch nicht mal ein System-Tray; dafür aber eine Fensterleiste, die nur die Hälfte der breite ausnutzt. Und zur Fensterleiste: mich macht das ganz Verrückt, wie die die Fenstereinträge im Zeitlupentempo hin- und herschiebt wenn ein neuer Eintrag hinzukommt. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass das nicht beabsichtigt war.

"Suitable for daily use" würde ich den RC1 noch nicht gerade nennen.

Nun aber genug geflamt, Zeit für ein paar positive Eindrücke:

kde4 läuft sehr schnell und, was mich überrrascht hat, er belegt trotz all der grafischen Extras weniger Arbeitsspeicher als mein kde3.5. Der neue Dateimanager gefällt mir ganz gut (auch wenn der Konfigurationsdialog mit seinen 2 oder 3 Auswahlmöglichkeiten ein Witz ist). Zum Glück gibts aber auch den alten Konqui noch (auch wenn der momentan noch bei Drag&Drop-Aktionen abstürzt). 

Über eines hab ich mich aber ziemlich geärgert: Die Compositing Effekte von kwin4 sehen echt schick aus und kwin belegt dabei deutlich weniger Speicher als compiz, allerdings habe ich mit dem Compositing von compiz und kwin das selbe Problem:

Bei der Videowiedergabe habe ich Streifen im Bild, wie sie entstehen, wenn man die Vertikale Synchronisierung abschaltet. Das sieht extrem hässlich aus und macht leider das ganze Compositing für mich ziemlich nutzlos. Ich will ja nicht die ganzen Effekte zum Video-Schauen abschalten und danach wieder aktivieren.

Wenn die "Sync to VBlank" in den kwin-Einstellungen aktiviere, dann ruckelt das Bild fürchterlich. Aktiviere ich stattdessen die ensprechende Einstellung in den nvidia-Settings tut sich einfach überhaupt nichts: die Option wird schlicht ignoriert.

Schade.

Ansonsten: Ganz nett, der Neue, auch wenn ich über ein paar mehr Neuerungen gefreut hätte. z.B. sieht der Fortschrittsdialog beim Kopieren so hässlich und unübersichtlich aus wie zuvor. Wird auch hier noch Plasma mit ein paar grafischen Überarbeitungen einschreiten?

----------

## Max Steel

Aaaalso ich wollte nun auf KDE-3.96.0 uopdaten, aaaber, strigi hat erst Probleme mit sqlite-3, also installiere ich das mit cluclene, und jetzt das:

```
[100%] Built target strigiclient

Linking CXX shared library CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/libstreams.so

Linking CXX executable CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/deepfind

Linking CXX executable CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/deepgrep

Linking CXX executable CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/xmlindexer

Linking CXX shared library CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/libstreamanalyzer.so

Linking CXX executable CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/strigicmd

Linking CXX shared module CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/strigiindex_clucene.so

Linking CXX executable CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/luceneindexer

Linking CXX shared library CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/libstrigihtmlgui.so

Linking CXX executable CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/strigiclient

Linking CXX executable CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/strigidaemon

Linking CXX shared module CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/strigita_au.so

Linking CXX shared module CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/strigita_gif.so

Linking CXX shared module CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/strigita_pcx.so

Linking CXX shared module CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/strigita_xbm.so

Linking CXX shared module CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/strigila_cpp.so

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libQtXml.so.4, needed by /usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomDocument::~QDomDocument()'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomElement::elementsByTagName(QString const&) const'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomNodeList::~QDomNodeList()'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomElement::hasAttribute(QString const&) const'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomNode::isNull() const'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomNode::firstChildElement(QString const&) const'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomNodeList::operator=(QDomNodeList const&)'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomNode::~QDomNode()'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomElement::operator=(QDomElement const&)'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomElement::QDomElement(QDomElement const&)'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomElement::attribute(QString const&, QString const&) const'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomNode::toElement() const'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomNodeList::item(int) const'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomElement::QDomElement()'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomNode::~QDomNode()'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomDocument::QDomDocument()'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomDocument::setContent(QString const&, QString*, int*, int*)'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomNode::save(QTextStream&, int) const'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomNodeList::length() const'

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so: undefined reference to `QDomNode::firstChild() const'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make[2]: *** [src/searchclient/CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/strigiclient] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [src/searchclient/CMakeFiles/strigiclient.dir/preinstall] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

Linking CXX shared module CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/strigila_deb.so

make: *** [preinstall] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-misc/strigi-0.5.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_install

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1138:  Called qa_call 'src_install'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_install

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called cmake-utils_src_install

 *   cmake-utils.eclass, line  160:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake install DESTDIR="${D}" || die "Make install failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Make install failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.5.7/temp/build.log'.

 *
```

Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich da machen muss?

Hier noch ein paar Infos.

/etc/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

USE="-* 16bit 3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi

     adns aiglx aio akode alac alsa amarok amr ao aoss aotuv apm arts ares

     asf async audacious audiofile autoipd avahi avantgo avi artswrappersuid

     berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr

     cdrom chm cjk cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl cvs dba dbus dga

     djbfft dmi dmx dpms dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dynamic encode enscript

     esd ethereal exif expat exscalibar extrafilters fam fame fastbuild ffmpeg

     fftw flac fontconfig foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd

     gdbm gif glibc-omitfp glitz glut glx gmp gnokii gpgme gphoto2 gpm

     graphviz gs gsm gstreamer gstreamer010 gzip h323 hal ical icu idea idn

     ifp imagemagick imlib immqt-bc ipod isdnlog javascript jbig

     joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdepim kernel_linux kig-scripting

     kipi lame lcms ldap lha libcaca libg++ libsamplerate libwww

     linuxthreads-tls live logitech-mouse logrotate lua lzo mad matroska md5sum

     memlimit mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug motif mozsvg mp3 mp4

     mpeg mtp musepack musicbrainz ncurses network new-login njb nls

     no-old-linux nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt openal

     opengl oss pam pcre pda pdf pdflib perl pic png posix pppd python

     qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar rdesktop readline real reflection rle rtc samba

     screen sdl session shorten sid simplexml slang sms sndfile soap sockets

     speex spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse-filters ssl svg syslog tcpd tetex

     tga theora tidy tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts

     type1-fonts udev unicode unzip urandom usb userland_GNU userlocales

     utempter utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd vidix vorbis vorbis-psy win32codecs wma wmf

     x264 xanim xattr xcomposite xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xpm xprint xrandr

     xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip zlib zvbi"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="ccache distcc -metadata-transfer"

LINGUAS="de"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon ati savage vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

HTTP_PROXY="http://192.168.1.50:3128"

FTP_PROXY="http://192.168.1.50:3128"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/usr/portage/local/layman/kde

/usr/portage/local/eigen/"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-vt --with-bdeps=y"
```

/etc/portage/package.keywords/kde4

```
=kde-base/kde-3.96.0 **

=kde-base/kdegraphics-3.96.0 **

=kde-base/kdelibs-3.96.0-r1 **

=app-misc/strigi-0.5.7 **

=dev-libs/soprano-1.97.1 **

=dev-libs/redland-1.0.6-r1 ~x86

=dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.14 ~x86

=kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4 **

=media-libs/ilmbase-1.0.1 ~x86

=kde-base/kdepimlibs-3.96.0-r1 **

=kde-base/kdegames-3.96.0 **

=kde-base/kdebase-3.96.0 **

=kde-base/kdebase-workspace-3.96.0 **

=kde-base/kdebase-runtime-3.96.0 **

=kde-base/kdenetwork-3.96.0-r1 **

=kde-base/kdetoys-3.96.0 **

=kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.96.0 **

=kde-base/kdeutils-3.96.0 **

=kde-base/kdeedu-3.96.0 **

=kde-base/kdepim-3.96.0 **

=kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.96.0 **

=kde-base/kdeartwork-3.96.0 **

=kde-base/kdeadmin-3.96.0 **

=dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.20 ~x86
```

und zum Schluss noch:

/etc/portage/package.use

```
[...]

=app-misc/strigi-0.5.7 -sqlite -sqlite3 clucene
```

----------

## franzf

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Aaaalso ich wollte nun auf KDE-3.96.0 uopdaten, aaaber, strigi hat erst Probleme mit sqlite-3, also installiere ich das mit cluclene, und jetzt das:
> 
> ```
> [100%] Built target strigiclient
> 
> ...

 

Komisch... Es gibt ja kein xml-USE-Flag bei qt4. Schau mal bitte ob du in /usr/lib/qt4/ ein libQtXml.so.4 rumliegen hast. Wenn nicht bleibt dir nix anderes übrig als qt4 neu zu bauen (scau bitte nach dass du dbus angeschaltet hast, denn der strigiclient braucht das, sonst bekommst du wieser Linkererrors  :Wink: )

Ansonsten kannst du es ja mal mit der svn-Version versuchen. Die ist bei mir heute durchgelaufen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Max Steel

gibt es:

```
$ ls -l /usr/lib/qt4/libQtXml.so.4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 29. Nov 17:41 /usr/lib/qt4/libQtXml.so.4 -> libQtXml.so.4.3.2
```

und dbus ist auch angeschaltet, bei allem, (durch /etc/make.conf)

----------

## franzf

 *Quote:*   

> $ ldd /usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4
> 
>         libdbus-1.so.3 => /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3 (0x00002ab13aab8000)
> 
> libQtXml.so.4 => /usr/lib/qt4/libQtXml.so.4 (0x00002ab13acf0000)
> ...

 

 :Question: 

Da sollte eigentlich bei dir not found oder in der Art stehen. Wenn ja kannst du wirklich mal versuchen qt4 neu zu bauen...

----------

## Max Steel

Tut mir leid wenn ich dich enttäuschen muss aber:

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 29. Nov 17:41 /usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4 -> libQtDBus.so.4.3.2
```

Aber ich versuch QT4 neuzubauen.

----------

## franzf

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Tut mir leid wenn ich dich enttäuschen muss aber:
> 
> ```
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 29. Nov 17:41 /usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4 -> libQtDBus.so.4.3.2
> ```
> ...

 

Nicht ls sondern ldd  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Max Steel

ooh, stimmt ja, okay, da steht not found:

```
$ ldd /usr/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libdbus-1.so.3 => /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3 (0xb7ee2000)

        libQtXml.so.4 => not found

        libQtCore.so.4 => not found

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7ed0000)

        librt.so.1 => /lib/librt.so.1 (0xb7ec7000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7ec2000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7eaa000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6 (0xb7dc8000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7d9f000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xb7d94000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7c43000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x80000000)
```

----------

## Max Steel

Supi, danke. Jetz läuft das ganze.

Ich meld mich wieder wenns nen neuen Fehler gibt, okay?

----------

## Stormkings

Weiß hier jemand warum sich der SLOT ständig ändert? Das war eigentlich ganz nett um das neben kde3 zu installieren.

----------

## Vortex375

Warum, was ändert sich denn?

Der SLOT für kde-3.x heißt "3.x" (also "3.5" für kde-3.5). Der für kde-4 heißt "kde-4" und der für kde-4-svn heißt "kde-svn". Dämlich, aber geändert wurde das, glaub ich, in letzter Zeit nicht mehr.

----------

## Thargor

Doch, vor vier Tagen: http://genkdesvn.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/genkdesvn/kde4-stable/?sortby=date#dirlist

Aber davor afaik nicht

----------

## Ampheus

Also hier läuft jetzt ein KDE4-only System sehr rund und stabil. Klar gibt es an einigen Ecken noch was zu meckern, aber es macht sich. Vor allem die Stabilität überrascht mich. Das Einzige, was sehr selten mal abstürzt ist Plasma, aber es startet dann auch binnen 2 sek. automatisch neu.

Auch sind in dem Panel alle Basisfunktionen endlich komplett integriert. Ich nutze KDE4 bereits als Hauptsystem und habe keinerlei Probleme damit.

Andererseits habe ich auch nichts gegen die Verschiebung des Releases auf den 11.01.08. Vor allem die Konfiguration fehlt an sehr vielen Stellen noch (besonders in Plasma(mal wieder)).

----------

## Stormkings

Ich glaub ich hab den schuldigen gefunden. eix scheint es nicht zu verstehen. Irgendwas ist vermutlich im eclass anders. Na ja, beeinträchtigt nicht die funktion von portage, aber wer sucht schon damit.

gruß, dk

----------

## franzf

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Vor allem die Konfiguration fehlt an sehr vielen Stellen noch (besonders in Plasma(mal wieder)).

 

So weit ich das in den Blogs richtig verstanden habe war da von Seiten Aseigos eine Entwicklungspause von nicht irrelevanter Dauer (mehrere Wochen/Monate). Problem: Extremste Anfeindungen im IRC... Der arme Kerl war nur noch dabei sich gegen irgend welche Trolle zu verteidigen, was einem schon auf den Sack gehen kann.

Außerdem ist ja Plasma eine völlig neue Herangehensweise (QGraphicsView/Scene), was auch erst mal Experimentieren bedeutet. Und während man bei einigen Programmen schon handfeste Ergebnisse sah war von Plasma noch nix großes zu sehen (was auch Auslöser für die Anfeindungen war).

Ich bin froh dass Aseigo nicht komplett aufgegeben hat, sonst wärs wohl nix mit dem doch recht baldigen Release.

----------

## Ampheus

Das war bei weitem keine Kritik von mir, sondern eine Feststellung. Ich respektiere aseigo sehr und finde seine Arbeit sehr wichtig. Auch kann ich ihn gut verstehen und denke, er macht seine Sache gut und wird das Ding schon schaukeln.  :Wink: 

Man merkt auch im Moment extreme Sprünge Tag für Tag in Plasma. Hab grad neu gebaut und jetzt ist das plasmoid für austauschbare Medien in dem Plasma-panel und auch vernünftig integriert. Es gibt zwar auch dabei noch nen kleinen Bug(Dolphin startet, jedoch im home-folder und nicht im folder des Sticks). 

Ich lese planetkde seit Monaten täglich und weiß, was da los ist. Und ich denke, aseigo sollte so weitermachen wie bisher, da er auch immer gute Gründe für seine Entscheidungen hatte.

----------

## Ampheus

Noch etwas anderes: Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass man in Kopete keinen ICQ-Account eintragen kann,um sich in ICQ einzuloggen?

----------

## franzf

Kleine Notiz für alle SVN-Jünger:

Wer nach dem 8.DEZ.2007, 23:13:28 sein kdebase bauen wollte und in einen Fehler ala error: QWidget: no such member "setAccessibleName" in plasma/applets/pager bei der Datei ui_pagerConfig.h gerannt ist muss "nur" seine qt4-libs mit accessibility-USE-Flag neu bauen   :Twisted Evil: 

oder die Datei kdebase/workspace/plasma/applets/pager/pagerConfig.ui, Zeile 15

<property name="accessibleName" >

ändern in

<property name="accessibleName" stdset="0" >

Das ist eine NULL bei stdset, kein OOOHHHH.

Zweiteres ist natürlich nicht wirklich gut, da beim nächsten Update dieser Datei durch svn die Änderungen weg sind. 

Anmerkung: Änderungen in Dateien werden grundsätzlich von svn nicht zurückgesetzt. Nur wenn in einer neueren Revision Änderungen an dieser Datei vorliegen wird der alte Inhalt überschrieben, somit auch die Änderungen. Von dem her sollte dieser fix schon seine Zeit halten, für alle die keine Lust haben jetzt auch noch accessibility-support in ihre qt4-libs einzubauen  :Wink: 

Ich warte noch auf die Antwort von Aseigo, ob das mal (hoffentlich) optional wird. Wenn nicht freu ich mich schon auf die entsprechenden Threads hier im Forum  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Phlogiston

Die neusten kde4-ebuilds sind im layman overlay?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> Die neusten kde4-ebuilds sind im layman overlay?

 

RC2 (3.97.0) ist drin

Tobi

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Phlogiston wrote:*   Die neusten kde4-ebuilds sind im layman overlay? 
> 
> RC2 (3.97.0) ist drin
> 
> Tobi

 

Das Overlay nennt sich kde oder warum finde ich nichts von kde4? Und jene ebuilds sind dann später die, welche in den offiziellen Tree kommen?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *Phlogiston wrote:*   Die neusten kde4-ebuilds sind im layman overlay? 
> 
> RC2 (3.97.0) ist drin
> 
> Tobi 
> ...

 

Kde ist richtig.

Ob die in den Tree kommen und inwieweit die vorher noch verändert werden weiß ich nicht.

Tobi

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kde ist richtig.
> 
> Ob die in den Tree kommen und inwieweit die vorher noch verändert werden weiß ich nicht.
> ...

 

Live ebuilds gibts keine mehr? 

Es würde mich insbesondere interessieren, wieviel da noch geändert ist, also ob es sinnvoll ist bereits jetzt zu installieren, oder ob man sich dadurch bis zum Final Release eher mehr Probleme macht.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> Kde ist richtig.
> 
> Ob die in den Tree kommen und inwieweit die vorher noch verändert werden weiß ich nicht.
> ...

 

9999.4 sind die ganzen LiveEbuilds.

Irgendwo fliegen hier noch zwei Skripte rum, die automatisch nur die geänderten Ebuilds (bei denen sich was im SVN getan hat) emergen.

Tobi

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Phlogiston wrote:*   
> 
> Live ebuilds gibts keine mehr? 
> 
> Es würde mich insbesondere interessieren, wieviel da noch geändert ist, also ob es sinnvoll ist bereits jetzt zu installieren, oder ob man sich dadurch bis zum Final Release eher mehr Probleme macht. 
> ...

 

Ah und die sind im selbem Overlay. Ich hab das eben noch nicht mal ausgecheckt  :Smile:  Dank für deine Bemühungen. Die Scripte braucht man aber mit paludis eh nicht   :Cool: 

----------

## franzf

Hier ein netter Link für alle die nicht täglich auf der Suche nach Neuigkeiten über kde4 sind  :Wink: 

http://dot.kde.org/1197535003/

Kurz: Phonon hat sich schon jetzt als gut designt bewährt, denn Trolltech übernimmt die Technologie für Qt-4.4 (Ende Q1/2008). Das bedeutet in erster Linie, dass das Projekt nicht irgendwann ohne Entwickler dasteht und nicht mehr verwaltet wird, wie es bei arts der Fall war.

Und Zweitens: Qt ist Cross Platform, deshalb hat Trolltech gestern 3 neue Backends (!) in das kde-Repository gelegt:

[*] GStreamer (linux)

[*] Direct Show (Windows)

[*] QuickTime (Mac)

Insbesondere das GStreamer-Backend dürfte für viele eine interessante Alternative zu dem existierenden auf xine aufbauenden sein  :Smile:  Jetzt heißt es nur noch: warten auf aktualisierte kdelibs/kdebase-ebuilds  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## AWO

Nabend zusammen,

versuche gerade kde4 über das portage-overlay layman zu installieren. Hat bis jetzt alles ganz gut geklappt, aber auf einmal bekomme ich keine Verbindung, um an die sourcen ranzukommen.

Fehlermeldung lautet:

>>> Emerging (1 of 25) app-misc/strigi-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...

 * [ ok ] * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...

 * [ ok ] * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...

 * [ ok ]>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion update start -->

 *      repository: svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/kdesupport/strigi

 *   svn: Kann nicht mit Host »anonsvn.kde.org« verbinden: Die Wartezeit für Verbindung ist abgelaufen

 *

 * ERROR: app-misc/strigi-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_unpack

 *           ebuild.sh, line  817:  Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *           ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_unpack

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called subversion_src_unpack

 *   subversion.eclass, line  254:  Called subversion_fetch

 *   subversion.eclass, line  189:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              ${ESVN_UPDATE_CMD} ${options} || die "${ESVN}:

 *              can't update from ${repo_uri}."

 *  The die message:

 *   subversion.eclass: can't update from

 *   svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/kdesupport/strigi.

Passiert auch, wenn ich mit emerge --resume --skipfirst versuche ein nächstes Paket zu bauen.

Kennt das zufällig jemand und weiß, was man da tun könnte?

AWO

----------

## Max Steel

Du kannst versuchen die neuesten SVN-Versionen von ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/snapshots/ nach /usr/portage/distfiles/ herunterzuladen.

Nachtrag:

Oder du kommst nach http://websvn.kde.org

Edith:

Dieser verflixte ftp://ftp.du.se läuft immer noch nicht.

Edith2:

Hmm beim RC2 isntallierne (SVN will schonmal garnicht) kommt dashier:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 26) kde-base/knotes-3.97.0 to /

 * kdepim-3.97.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ] * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ] * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ] * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ] * checking kdepim-3.97.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking parts of kdepim-3.97.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/knotes-3.97.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/knotes-3.97.0/work/knotes-3.97.0 ...

 * Applying knotes-3.97.0-qt3support.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: knotes-3.97.0-qt3support.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/kde-base/knotes/files/knotes-3.97.0-qt3support.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/knotes-3.97.0/temp/knotes-3.97.0-qt3support.patch-1790.out

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/knotes-3.97.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *              ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   knotes-3.97.0.ebuild, line   19:  Called epatch '/usr/portage/local/layman/kde/kde-base/knotes/files/knotes-3.97.0-qt3support.patch'

 *          eutils.eclass, line  304:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Patch: knotes-3.97.0-qt3support.patch!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/knotes-3.97.0/temp/build.log'.

 *
```

Und in der /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/knotes-3.97.0/temp/knotes-3.97.0-qt3support.patch-1790.out steht:

---> Klick mich <---

Nachtrag:

Ähnliche Probleme bei kmail sowie ktimetracker

ein Patch konnte nicht eingebaut werden.

----------

## franzf

Hi,

Ich hab mit den svn-ebuilds seit ein paar Tagen das Problem dass bei einem Rechtsclick in den dolphin der kded crasht. Das ist ja erstmal kein großes Problem, man kann ja kded4 starten. Damit hab ich wieder cookies. Das wichtigste aber geht nimmer:

Der Global Shortcut Server!

Damit geht kein [Alt + F2] mehr, auch sämtliche Shortcuts für Plasma + kwin-effects sind tot ebenso wie globale Shortcuts für diverse Programme (sehr doof: amarok  :Sad: )

Weiß jemand wie ich das nach einem crash wieder hinbekomme? Das sind ja alles Load on demand-Module, kann man also nix konfigurieren.

Lustigerweise geht nach dem händischen Starten von kded4 nach nem crash auch plötzlich der Rechtsclick im dolphinview  :Sad: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## AWO

@Max Steel

 *Quote:*   

> Nachtrag:
> 
> Oder du kommst nach http://websvn.kde.org 

 

Danke für den Tipp. Da ich mit svn noch gar nicht gearbeitet habe, weiß ich allerdings nicht, wie ich das machen kann. Habe mich schon mal auf

http://subversion.tigirs.org umgeschaut, finde aber nicht so das richtige.

Gruß AWO

----------

## franzf

 *AWO wrote:*   

> @Max Steel
> 
>  *Quote:*   Nachtrag:
> 
> Oder du kommst nach http://websvn.kde.org  
> ...

 

Ich hab auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der svn-server manchmal nicht zu erreichen ist, dann muss man eben ein bissl warten. Im Moment geht es aber  :Wink: 

Also einfach nochmal versuchen, wird schon klappen!

Grüße

Franz

----------

## franzf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Ich hab mit den svn-ebuilds seit ein paar Tagen das Problem dass bei einem Rechtsclick in den dolphin der kded crasht. Das ist ja erstmal kein großes Problem, man kann ja kded4 starten. Damit hab ich wieder cookies. Das wichtigste aber geht nimmer:
> 
> Der Global Shortcut Server!
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:  Sitzt da ein kde-DEV hier im Forum? Gestern gemeckert, heute gefixt  :Very Happy:  Bisher kein einziger Crash von kded, die Rechtsclick-Menüs kommen immer, [Alt-F2] ist jetzt auch immer verfügbar  :Smile:  Was will man mehr  :Wink: 

Außerdem hat sich einiges an KWin gebessert! Mit aktiviertem Composite gehen alle Sachen jetzt genau so flott wie ohne:

Plasmoids am Desktop verschieben, Scrollen, Fenstergröße ändern usw! Macht sogar richtig Spaß  :Very Happy: 

Grüße

Franz

P.S.:

Ich hoffe das macht euch nix aus dass da hin und wieder ein kleiner Minimalstatusbericht kommt, find das halt alles sehr spannend  :Smile: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.:
> 
> Ich hoffe das macht euch nix aus dass da hin und wieder ein kleiner Minimalstatusbericht kommt, find das halt alles sehr spannend 

 

ich verfolge die sache auch schon was länger. mein erster installationsversuch mit dem meta ebuild ist ziemlich in die hose gegangen, letzte nacht hab ich dann die svn ebuilds ausgetestet. das scheint bisher einigermaßen zu funktionieren!

allerdings ein paar kleine mankos sind vorhanden: icons werden zum teil nicht dargestellt (oxygen problem evtl?). dann gibt es system:/ und remote:/ aus irgendeinem grund nicht, der automounter macht probleme mit HAL und/oder dbus. 

dann gibts noch etwas was mich ziemlich ankotzt: scheinbar bin ich zu blöd die taskbar einstellungen zu finden, ich würde gerne "fenster sämtlicher arbeitsflächen anzeigen" deaktivieren.

dann versteh ich noch nicht warum win+tab nicht funktioniert um die arbeitsflächen zu wechseln.

ich würd gerne auch weitere updates verfolgen, allerdings hab ich nicht wirklich lust jedesmal so um die 5 stunden zu kompilieren mit den svn ebuilds!

edit: PS: was ist eigentlich mit phonon los? irgendwie kommt beim starten immer die meldung "falling back to arts". ist phonon noch nicht 100% implementiert?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> P.S.:
> 
> Ich hoffe das macht euch nix aus dass da hin und wieder ein kleiner Minimalstatusbericht kommt, find das halt alles sehr spannend  
> ...

 

Installier dir mal ccache, damit *solltest* du einiges an Geschwindigkeit rausbekommen.

Tobi

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

wollte auch mal reinschauen in kde4.

Habe via layman kde-svn geholt. Danach diverse Sachen in package.keywords und .use eingetragen lt. hier:

http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde/wiki/PortageGuide

tja und dann das hier:

```

thor ~ # nice -n 19 emerge -av kde:kde-svn

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kde:kde-svn" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kde-9999.4 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

thor ~ # 
```

was mache ich da falsch?

im übrigen habe ich von autounmask mal Abstand genommen, nachdem ein start von "autounmask =kde-base/kde-9999.4" bei mir auf dem Rechner Amok gelaufen ist.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> wollte auch mal reinschauen in kde4.
> 
> Habe via layman kde-svn geholt. Danach diverse Sachen in package.keywords und .use eingetragen lt. hier:
> ...

 

In die package.keywords muss noch rein:

=kde-base/kde-9999.4 **

und das für jedes Paket.

Autounmask hat bei dir Mist gebaut? Inwiefern?

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> tja und dann das hier:
> 
> ```
> 
> thor ~ # nice -n 19 emerge -av kde:kde-svn
> ...

 

Du (fast) nix  :Wink: 

Die Basispakete für kde (kdebase, kdepim, ...) sind nicht mit kde-svn geslottet, sondern mit 0 (=NULL).

Installier dir eix, damit siehst du sofort welche Slots zur Auswahl stehen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## michael_w

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Autounmask hat bei dir Mist gebaut? Inwiefern?

 

Hier 1 GB RAM, 1 GB Swap. Nach dem start von autounmask war dann schlagartig alles voll, syslog springt im Dreieck ala

```

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor syslog-ng invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x201d2, order=0, oomkilladj=0

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor [<80133d76>] out_of_memory+0x68/0x166

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor [<8013504f>] __alloc_pages+0x1fb/0x285

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor [<8013635e>] __do_page_cache_readahead+0x8d/0x19c

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor [<8013337d>] filemap_nopage+0x120/0x260

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor [<8013afe2>] __handle_mm_fault+0x105/0x6a3

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor [<801122de>] do_page_fault+0x208/0x522

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor [<80149703>] vfs_write+0xfc/0x10c

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor [<801120d6>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x522

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor [<8031930a>] error_code+0x6a/0x70

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor =======================

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor Mem-info:

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor DMA per-cpu:

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor CPU    0: Hot: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0   Cold: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor Normal per-cpu:

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor CPU    0: Hot: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:  49   Cold: hi:   62, btch:  15 usd:  14

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor Active:118237 inactive:118629 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor free:2011 slab:6376 mapped:8 pagetables:3791 bounce:0

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor DMA free:4060kB min:60kB low:72kB high:88kB active:4148kB inactive:4076kB present:16256kB pages_scanned:14354 all_unreclaimable? yes

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor lowmem_reserve[]: 0 1000 1000

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor Normal free:3984kB min:4012kB low:5012kB high:6016kB active:468800kB inactive:470440kB present:1024128kB pages_scanned:1567336 all_unreclaimable? yes

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor DMA: 1*4kB 1*8kB 1*16kB 0*32kB 1*64kB 1*128kB 1*256kB 1*512kB 1*1024kB 1*2048kB 0*4096kB = 4060kB

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor Normal: 8*4kB 4*8kB 3*16kB 1*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 1*256kB 1*512kB 1*1024kB 1*2048kB 0*4096kB = 3984kB

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor Swap cache: add 363503, delete 363503, find 10132/20587, race 0+1

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor Free swap  = 0kB

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor Total swap = 1052216kB

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor Free swap:            0kB

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor 262144 pages of RAM

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor 0 pages of HIGHMEM

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor 3665 reserved pages

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor 2443 pages shared

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor 0 pages swap cached

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor 0 pages dirty

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor 0 pages writeback

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor 8 pages mapped

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor 6376 pages slab

Dec 19 16:50:29 thor 3791 pages pagetables
```

-> Rechner bei einem load von 320 (!!) und unbedienbar.....

----------

## sirro

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Die Basispakete für kde (kdebase, kdepim, ...) sind nicht mit kde-svn geslottet, sondern mit 0 (=NULL).n.

 

Dann müsste die Reaktion von portage aber sinngemäß sein "ich find kein paket fürs atom kde:kde-svn". Es findet aber was, nur ohne Keywords.

In meinem heute morgen aktualisierten kde-experimental ist es auch so

```
# grep SLOT= /var/lib/repositories/kde-experimental/eclass/kde4svn.eclass

                4) NEED_KDE="3.9"; SLOT="kde-4" ;;

                9999) NEED_KDE="svn"; SLOT="kde-svn" ;;
```

----------

## franzf

 :Sad:  Irgendwas geht da grad an mir vorbei...

 *Quote:*   

> eix -s "kdebase" --installed-from-overlay kde4-experimentalanel
> 
> [D] kde-base/kdebase
> 
>      Available versions:
> ...

 

Ich hab auch vorgestern aus lauter Freude ob der Möglichkeit einzelne SLOTS in /etc/portage/package.* einzutragen alles auf kde-svn geschaltet, mit selbigem Ergebnis wie das von michael_w.

Lustigerweise bekam ich lauter BLOCKS von Monolithischen kdesvn-ern und stabilen splitted 3.5-ern, als ich das :kde-svn durch :0 ersetzt hab...

Jetzt hab ich die Slots wieder rausgenommen und alles klappt hervorragend ...

P.S.: Da jetzt doch einige auch die RC2 bauen (gibts doch nur als split, oder?):

Wie ist da der Zeitgewinn beim Kompilieren? Dank CMake soll das ja jetzt richtig flott gehen! Wäre nett wenn da jemand nen Kommentar dazu abgeben könnte  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

```
#!/bin/bash

rm /tmp/svn-merge

rm /tmp/svn-tmp

for i in /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/KDE/*/*

do

echo "$i"

svn --quiet st -u "$i" |sed '/^$/d'|egrep -v "external|Status against revision| working copy|X" |tee  /tmp/svn-tmp

[ -s /tmp/svn-tmp ] && echo "$i"|gawk -F "/" {' print $7 '} >> /tmp/svn-merge

done

for i in /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/*/*

do

echo "$i"

svn --quiet st -u "$i" |sed '/^$/d'|egrep -v "external|Status against revision| working copy|X" |tee  /tmp/svn-tmp

[ -s /tmp/svn-tmp ] && echo "$i"|gawk -F "/" {' print $6 '} >> /tmp/svn-merge

done

echo "Diese Pakete werden emerged:"

cat /tmp/svn-merge

rm /tmp/kdesvn-merge

##Basis in richtiger Reihenfolge emergen

paket=strigi

[ $(grep $paket /tmp/svn-merge) ] && echo $paket >> /tmp/kdesvn-merge

paket=soprano

[ $(grep $paket /tmp/svn-merge) ] && echo $paket >> /tmp/kdesvn-merge

paket=kdelibs

[ $(grep $paket /tmp/svn-merge) ] && echo $paket >> /tmp/kdesvn-merge

paket=kdepimlibs

[ $(grep $paket /tmp/svn-merge) ] && echo $paket >> /tmp/kdesvn-merge

paket=kdebase

[ $(grep $paket /tmp/svn-merge) ] && echo $paket >> /tmp/kdesvn-merge

nightmerge $(cat /tmp/kdesvn-merge) -1 $1

##Rest emergen

nightmerge $(egrep "strigi|soprano|kdelibs|kdepimlibs|kdebase" -v /tmp/svn-merge) -1 $1
```

Neue Version, da sich was in svn-src geändert hat.

Tobi

----------

## michael_w

Bin jetzt soweit, das emerge will, aber:

```

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-9999.4  USE="-accessibility" 0 kB [1]

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6 (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-9999.4)
```

wie kann ich das denn auflösen?

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich glaub das kannste umgehen wenn du auf versionen >3.5.7-r6 updatest  :Wink: 

(ist jetzt natürlich ärgerlich wenn du alles neukompilieren musst...)

----------

## michael_w

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ich glaub das kannste umgehen wenn du auf versionen >3.5.7-r6 updatest 
> 
> 

 

Ich steh gerade auf dem Schlauch, was meinst Du denn damit?

----------

## franzf

 *michael_w wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   ich glaub das kannste umgehen wenn du auf versionen >3.5.7-r6 updatest 
> 
>  
> 
> Ich steh gerade auf dem Schlauch, was meinst Du denn damit?

 

Er meint das Kleiner-Zeichen in deiner Meldung  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6 (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-9999.4)

 

Ich hatte hier auch das Problem. Is liegt an kdebase-startkde bei den splitted-ebuilds. Wenn du auf kdebase-3.5.7-r6 oder größer (in dem Fall bietet sich vllt sogar >=3.5.8 an) aktualisierst ist der Block verschwunden.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## michael_w

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hatte hier auch das Problem. Is liegt an kdebase-startkde bei den splitted-ebuilds. Wenn du auf kdebase-3.5.7-r6 oder größer (in dem Fall bietet sich vllt sogar >=3.5.8 an) aktualisierst ist der Block verschwunden.

 

thx, jetzt hab ich es.

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

ich schon wieder. Irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht kompiliert. Hab gestern und heute immer mal wieder probiert, zwischendurch auch update  gemacht, aber er scheitert an  kde-base/kdebase-9999.4.

```

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdebase-9999.4:

 * WARNING! This is an experimental ebuild of the kdebase KDE4 SVN tree.

 * Use at your own risk. Do _NOT_ file bugs at bugs.gentoo.org because

 * of this ebuild!

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-9999.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2583:  Called kde4svn_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 1935:  Called subversion_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2791:  Called subversion_fetch

 *             environment, line 2779:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           ${ESVN_UPDATE_CMD} ${options} || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "${ESVN}: can't update from ${repo_uri}.";

 *  The die message:

 *   subversion.eclass: can't update from svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebase.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-9999.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdebase-9999.4/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4svn.eclass

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass
```

- mach ich was falsch

- ist die site down (svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdebase)

oder

- ist das ein fehler im ebuild

??

----------

## AWO

@michael_w

Hast du eine Firewall am Laufen? Wenn ja, schau mal ob der Port 3690 für svn vielleicht geblockt wird. 

Das war zumindest mein Problem. Siehe ein paar Posts weiter oben.

AWO

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

 *AWO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du eine Firewall am Laufen? Wenn ja, schau mal ob der Port 3690 für svn vielleicht geblockt wird. 
> 
> Das war zumindest mein Problem. Siehe ein paar Posts weiter oben.

 

War zu, habs testweise aufgemacht, aber erhalte den gleichen Fehler. ;(

----------

## franzf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich hab mit den svn-ebuilds seit ein paar Tagen das Problem dass bei einem Rechtsclick in den dolphin der kded crasht.

 

Der Fehler hierfür ist gefunden:

Es ist der Nepomuk-Server. Wenn ihr das selbe Problem habt, einfach nach

systemsettings -> advanced ->service manager

und da bei den startup-services den Nepomuk ausmachen.

----------

## franzf

QtCurve gibts ja schon seit längerer Zeit für Qt4/KDE4 und ist auch schon in Portage. Nur kompiliert die Version nicht mit aktuellem svn-build. Dafür hab ich hier einen patch gefunden.

Wenn ihr als QtCurve-Fans den Style auch mit kde4 benutzen wollt hier das angepasste ebuild + patch:

x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4-0.55.1.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4/qtcurve-qt4-0.55.1.ebuild,v 1.3 2007/12/04 01:02:56 nelchael Exp $

inherit qt4 cmake-utils

MY_P="${P/qtcurve-qt4/QtCurve-KDE4}"

DESCRIPTION="A set of widget styles for Qt4 based apps, also available for KDE3 and GTK2"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492"

SRC_URI="http://home.freeuk.com/cpdrummond/${MY_P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

DEPEND="$(qt4_min_version 4.0)"

S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}"

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd ${S}

        epatch "${FILESDIR}/qtcurve-fix-kde4.diff"

}

src_install () {

        cmake-utils_src_install || die "make install failed"

        dodoc ChangeLog README TODO

}
```

files/qtcurve-fix-kde4.diff

```
--- common/config_file.c

+++ common/config_file.c

@@ -1149,7 +1149,7 @@ bool static writeConfig(KConfig *cfg, const Options &opts, const Options &def, b

             sprintf(filename, "%s/"QTC_FILE, xdg);

 #if QT_VERSION >= 0x040000

-            KConfig defCfg(filename, KConfig::OnlyLocal);

+            KConfig defCfg(filename, KConfig::NoGlobals);

 #else

             KConfig defCfg(filename, false, false);

 #endif

--- config/exportthemedialog.cpp

+++ config/exportthemedialog.cpp

@@ -73,7 +73,7 @@ void CExportThemeDialog::slotButtonClicked(int button)

             QString fileName(themeUrl->url().path()+"/"QTC_THEME_PREFIX+name+".themerc");

             KConfig cfg(fileName, KConfig::NoGlobals);

-            bool    rv(KConfig::ReadWrite==cfg.getConfigState());

+            bool    rv(KConfig::ReadWrite==cfg.accessMode());

             if(rv)

             {

```

Grüße

Franz

P.S.:

Ich denke ein Eintrag auf b.g.o ist noch zu früh, da kde4 ja noch nicht im Tree ist, oder denkt ihr da anders?

----------

## franzf

Und weil ich grad dabei bin:

In einem anderen Thread zu kde4 (bin zu faul den grad zu suchen  :Wink:  hab ich das gelöschte ebuild zu plasma-extras gepostet. Um hier im "ersten und einzigen offiziellen" kde4-thread zu bleiben -> ein kleines update  :Smile: 

Da gibts diesen netten "fortune-teller". Der sucht während dem cmake-Lauf in /usr/games nach dem fortune-binary, welcher bei Gentoo aber in /usr/bin liegt, drum zeigt einem dieser plasmoid leider nix an...

Drum hier nochmal das

kde-base/plasma-extras-9999.4.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

NEED_KDE="svn"

inherit kde4svn kde4-base

DESCRIPTION="Extra Plasma applets and engines."

HOMEPAGE="http://www.kde.org/"

ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/plasma"

KEYWORDS=""

IUSE="opengl"

LICENSE="GPL-2 LGPL-2"

DEPEND="~kde-base/kdebase-${PV}"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

pkg_setup() {

        if use opengl && ! built_with_use ~kde-base/kdebase-${PV} opengl ; then

                eerror "You're trying to build ${PN} with the \"opengl\" use flag enabled,"

                eerror "but kde-base/kdebase-${PV} wasn't built with this use flag enabled."

                echo

                eerror "Compile kde-base/kdebase-${PV} and kde-base/kdelibs-${PV} with the  \"opengl\" use flag enabled."

                die "kde-base/kdebase-${PV} not built with \"opengl\" use flag."

        fi

        kde4-base_pkg_setup

}

src_unpack() {

        kde4svn_src_unpack

        # CMake always compiles opengl plasmoids if plasma/kdebase was compiled with USE="opengl"

        # We make it depend on USE="opengl" being selected for plasma-extras.

        if ! use opengl ; then

                einfo "Disabling building of opengl plasmoids"

                # Disable all opengl plasmoids

                for i in bluemarble samplegl samplegl2 ; do

                        sed  -i -e "s/add_subdirectory($i)/#add_subdirectory($i)/g" "${S}/applets/CMakeLists.txt"

                done

        fi

        # fortune-applet hardcodes path to fortune-binary to /usr/games/fortune

        # whats wrong in gentoo

        sed -i -e "s%/usr/games%/usr/bin%" "${S}/applets/fortune-teller/CMakeLists.txt"

        # Temporarily disable non-compiling applet(s).

        for i in pager ; do

                sed  -i -e "s/add_subdirectory($i)/#add_subdirectory($i)/g" "${S}/applets/CMakeLists.txt"

        done

}
```

Aber vorher noch games-misc/fortune-mod installieren  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## franzf

Und noch was schönes, auch für alle die kein kde(4) verwenden:

flameeyes war fleißig und hat in sein overlay schon ein live-(git)-ebuild zu den neuen Oxygen-Cursorn! Schauen sicherlich auch auf nicht-kde4-desktops lecker aus  :Wink: 

Und wie bereits im Blog erwähnt sind die Cursor sehr angenehm auf der Konsole.

Hier der Link zum Overlay von Flameeyes.

Die Cursor werden beim emergen immer neu generiert, dafür benötigt man xcursorgen und inkscape. Wenn ihr das nicht haben wollt müsst ihr halt auf fertig gebaute releases vom Dev (oder eurem Bekannten) warten  :Smile: 

Grüße und viel Spaß damit

Franz

----------

## Vortex375

Danke, aber das ebuild funktioniert bei mir nicht so ganz:

Erst kommt laufend dieser Fehler:

```
** (inkscape:10376): WARNING **: Cannot create directory /root/.inkscape.

Although Inkscape will run, it will use default settings,

and any changes made in preferences will not be saved.

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /root/.inkscape/extension-errors.log

** (inkscape:10376): WARNING **: Could not create extension error log file '/root/.inkscape/extension-errors.log'

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /root/.inkscape/extension-errors.log

** (inkscape:10374): WARNING **: Could not create extension error log file '/root/.inkscape/extension-errors.log'

ACCESS DENIED  mkdir:     /root/.inkscape
```

Und zum Abschluss noch das:

```
>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-themes_-_oxy-cursors-9999-15346.log"

mkdir:     /root/.inkscape

open_wr:   /root/.inkscape/extension-errors.log

mkdir:     /root/.inkscape

mkdir:     /root/.inkscape

open_wr:   /root/.inkscape/extension-errors.log

open_wr:   /root/.inkscape/extension-errors.log

mkdir:     /root/.inkscape

open_wr:   /root/.inkscape/extension-errors.log

mkdir:     /root/.inkscape

open_wr:   /root/.inkscape/extension-errors.log

[...]

```

Was mach ich falsch?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Danke, aber das ebuild funktioniert bei mir nicht so ganz:
> 
> Erst kommt laufend dieser Fehler:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

naja du könntest mal USE="-sandbox" versuchen, aber das könnte brutal und tödlich enden...  :Wink: 

edit: oder war es FEATURES="-sandbox" ? aber du weißt worauf ich hinaus will....

----------

## franzf

Hmm, bei mir hat es geklappt.

Meine FEATURES:

```
FEATURES="ccache collision-protect distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"
```

Diese user*-Features sorgen dafür, dass nicht root sondern der user portage compiliert usw. Nur musst du aufpassen dass z.B. bei userfetch das Verzeichnis /usr/portage/distfiles für den User portage schreibbar ist. Zum kompilieren das selbe mit /var/tmp/portage.

Schau dir aber trotzdem noch die manpage an:

```
man make.conf
```

Da der User portage scheinbar kein eigenes home-Verzeichnis hat (konnte es bisher nicht finden  :Wink: ), kommt der Prozess scheinbar gar nicht erst in die Versuchung da rein zu schreiben  :Smile: 

Ich hoffe das bringt dich weiter.

Grüße

Franz

// edit

was mir grad noch einfällt:

Starte einfach mal inkscape als root, wahrscheinlich will der nur seine default-configs schreiben. Wenn die existieren kann es sein dass es dann durchläuft  :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

So ich habe jetzt auf meinem Rechner versucht kde-svn zu installieren.

bei kdepim kommt dann dashier:

```
[ 12%] Scanning dependencies of target kabcclient

Built target kabinterfaces

Scanning dependencies of target converter

Linking CXX shared module ../../lib/strigiea_ics.so

Scanning dependencies of target knotes_local

Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libkalarm_resources.so

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepim-9999.4/work/kdepim-9999.4/strigi-analyzer/rfc822/rfc822endanalyzer.cpp:34: Warnung: unbenutzter Parameter »header«

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepim-9999.4/work/kdepim-9999.4/strigi-analyzer/rfc822/rfc822endanalyzer.cpp:34: Warnung: unbenutzter Parameter »headersize«

Linking CXX shared module ../../lib/strigiea_rfc822.so

[ 12%] Built target kdepim

[ 12%] [ 12%] Building CXX object console/kabcclient/src/examples/CMakeFiles/converter.dir/converter.o

make[2]: *** Keine Regel vorhanden, um das Target »kmail/org.kde.kmail.kmail.xml«,

  benötigt von »kontact/plugins/kmail/kmailinterface.cpp«, zu erstellen.  Schluss.

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

Generating org.kde.kmail.folder.xml

[ 12%] Building CXX object console/kabcclient/src/CMakeFiles/kabcclient.dir/kabcclient_automoc.o

make[1]: *** [kontact/plugins/kmail/CMakeFiles/kcm_kmailsummary.dir/all] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

[ 12%] [ 12%] Building CXX object console/kabcclient/src/CMakeFiles/kabcclient.dir/main.o

Built target kalarm_resources

[ 12%] Building CXX object console/kabcclient/src/examples/CMakeFiles/converter.dir/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepim-9999.4/work/kdepim-9999.4/console/kabcclient/src/csvtemplate.o

[ 12%] Built target ics

[ 12%] Building CXX object console/kabcclient/src/examples/CMakeFiles/converter.dir/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepim-9999.4/work/kdepim-9999.4/console/kabcclient/src/csvtemplatefactory.o

[ 12%] Building CXX object console/kabcclient/src/CMakeFiles/kabcclient.dir/csvtemplate.o

[ 12%] Building CXX object knotes/CMakeFiles/knotes_local.dir/knotes_local_automoc.o

[ 12%] Built target rfc822

[ 12%] Building CXX object console/kabcclient/src/examples/CMakeFiles/converter.dir/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepim-9999.4/work/kdepim-9999.4/console/kabcclient/src/formatfactory.o

[ 12%] Building CXX object console/kabcclient/src/examples/CMakeFiles/converter.dir/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepim-9999.4/work/kdepim-9999.4/console/kabcclient/src/inputformatimpls.o

[ 12%] [ 12%] Building CXX object knotes/CMakeFiles/knotes_local.dir/resourcelocal_plugin.o

Building CXX object console/kabcclient/src/examples/CMakeFiles/converter.dir/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepim-9999.4/work/kdepim-9999.4/console/kabcclient/src/outputformatimpls.o

[ 12%] Building CXX object knotes/CMakeFiles/knotes_local.dir/resourcemanager.o

[ 12%] Building CXX object knotes/CMakeFiles/knotes_local.dir/resourcenotes.o

[ 12%] Building CXX object knotes/CMakeFiles/knotes_local.dir/resourcelocal.o

[ 12%] Building CXX object console/kabcclient/src/CMakeFiles/kabcclient.dir/csvtemplatefactory.o

[ 12%] Building CXX object console/kabcclient/src/CMakeFiles/kabcclient.dir/formatfactory.o

[ 12%] Building CXX object console/kabcclient/src/CMakeFiles/kabcclient.dir/kabcclient.o

[ 12%] Building CXX object knotes/CMakeFiles/knotes_local.dir/resourcelocalconfig.o

[ 12%] Building CXX object console/kabcclient/src/CMakeFiles/kabcclient.dir/inputformatimpls.o

[ 12%] Building CXX object knotes/CMakeFiles/knotes_local.dir/knoteconfig.o

[ 12%] Building CXX object knotes/CMakeFiles/knotes_local.dir/knotesglobalconfig.o

[ 12%] Building CXX object console/kabcclient/src/CMakeFiles/kabcclient.dir/outputformatimpls.o

[ 12%] Built target handbook

Linking CXX shared module ../lib/knotes_local.so

Linking CXX executable converter

Linking CXX executable kabcclient

[ 12%] Built target knotes_local

[ 12%] Built target converter

[ 12%] Built target kabcclient

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdepim-9999.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *              ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   kdepim-9999.4.ebuild, line   53:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *       kde4-base.eclass, line  308:  Called kde4-base_src_make

 *       kde4-base.eclass, line  360:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *     cmake-utils.eclass, line  146:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake "$@" || die "Make failed!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepim-9999.4/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4svn.eclass

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass

 *
```

----------

## Vortex375

Bei mir geht grad auch nix. Installieren kann ich's zwar, aber beim einloggen wird nach dem (nicht sonderlich hübschen) Splash einfach der Bildschirm schwarz und dann bin ich wieder am Login.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ampheus

Bei mir funktioniert alles Problemlos, ausser ein paar Grafikfehlern mit den Desktop-Effekten.

Welchen splash findest du jetzt hässlich? Den mit dem Gruppenfoto oder den neuen?

----------

## franzf

Ich kann mich auch nicht beschweren. Auch heute wieder alles ohne Trouble durchbekommen.

Was habt ihr denn alles gemerget? Immer brav alles von Anfang an?

Ich mach an den kdesvn-merge Tagen immer

```
emerge -1 strigi soprano kdelibs kdepimlibs kdebase plasma-extras kdepim [...]
```

Und das geht seit dem Fix mit den vielen "homebrew debug-functions" immer wieder perfekt...

Bei dem kdepim-Fehler nehm ich stark an dass ein emerge kdepimlibs vorneweg den Fehler beheben wird (hoffentlich...)

Und als kleines Trostpflaster für alle die im Moment Probleme haben hier die fertige gebauten, einsatzfähigen Oxygen-Cursors in allen Farben  :Smile: 

oxygen-cursors.tar.bz2

Schönen "letzten offiziellen kde4-commit-day"  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

// edit:

Da die cursor nicht mehr korrekt installiert wurden hab ich gerade entdeckt dass auch das ebuild geändert wurde  :Smile: 

Somit hab ich grad noch schnell die neueste Version hochgeladen und verlinkt.Last edited by franzf on Thu Jan 03, 2008 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Bei mir geht grad auch nix. Installieren kann ich's zwar, aber beim einloggen wird nach dem (nicht sonderlich hübschen) Splash einfach der Bildschirm schwarz und dann bin ich wieder am Login. 

 

ich hoffe du hast einen test-user dafür erstellt. irgendwie scheint das kde4 noch nicht den symlink .kde->.kde-svn selbstständig zu ändern, also ich für meine zwecke musste das manuell anlegen weil der sonst gemeckert hat es gäb kein ~/.kde !!

vielleicht isses auch dein problemchen

mfg

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Und als kleines Trostpflaster für alle die im Moment Probleme haben hier die fertige gebauten, einsatzfähigen Oxygen-Cursors in allen Farben 
> 
> oxy-cursors.tar.bz2 

 

Geil! Vielen Dank, franzf.

 *Quote:*   

> ich hoffe du hast einen test-user dafür erstellt.

 

Jo, hab ich. Ich hab ~/.kde komplett gelöscht, ging trotzdem nicht.

Ist mir im Moment auch ziemlich wurscht. Bis zum Release ist es ja nicht mehr lange, und ich bin gespannt, wie die Entwickler den Murks bis dahin wieder geradebiegen werden.  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Weiß jemand, ob conky mit Transparenz funktioniert ?

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Jo, hab ich. Ich hab ~/.kde komplett gelöscht, ging trotzdem nicht.

 

Ich hab auch erst immer rm -rf ~/.kde gemacht, bis ich gesehen hab dass das ja nur den Symlink entfernt. Mach mal das gleiche mit

```
rm -rf ~/.kdesvn
```

Dann sollte alles weg sein  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *franzf wrote:*   

> QtCurve gibts ja schon seit längerer Zeit für Qt4/KDE4 und ist auch schon in Portage. Nur kompiliert die Version nicht mit aktuellem svn-build. Dafür hab ich hier einen patch gefunden.
> 
> Wenn ihr als QtCurve-Fans den Style auch mit kde4 benutzen wollt hier das angepasste ebuild + patch:
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

Danke dir, Franz   :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   QtCurve gibts ja schon seit längerer Zeit für Qt4/KDE4 und ist auch schon in Portage. Nur kompiliert die Version nicht mit aktuellem svn-build. Dafür hab ich hier einen patch gefunden.
> 
> Wenn ihr als QtCurve-Fans den Style auch mit kde4 benutzen wollt hier das angepasste ebuild + patch:
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

Bitte, bitte  :Wink: 

Ist aber mittlerweile überflüssig, da es eine neue Version gibt: 0.55.2

Version-bump ist auf b.g.o gepostet.

Diese Version bringt neben dem Compile-Fix auch gleich noch eine KWin4-Deco! Gefällt mir immer besser, dieses QtCurve  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Inte

 :Arrow:  Gentoo KDE 4.0 Guide

(war im heutigen GMN verlinkt)

----------

## treor

läuft ziemlich gut.. aber gibts ne möglichkeit  die systemleiste zu verschieben und zu verkürzen? hab im systemsettings tool dafür bisher nix gefunden

----------

## franzf

 *treor wrote:*   

> läuft ziemlich gut.. aber gibts ne möglichkeit  die systemleiste zu verschieben und zu verkürzen? hab im systemsettings tool dafür bisher nix gefunden

 

Ist im Moment nocht nicht implementiert.

Im svn (post-4.0.0) gabs aber schon ein update: Option um nur die Fenster des aktuellen Workspace in der Taskleiste anzuzeigen.

In irgendeinem Blog hab ich auch gelesen dass die svn-User in baldiger Bälde mit einer deutlich verbesserten Konfigurierbarkeit rechnen können  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *treor wrote:*   läuft ziemlich gut.. aber gibts ne möglichkeit  die systemleiste zu verschieben und zu verkürzen? hab im systemsettings tool dafür bisher nix gefunden 
> 
> Ist im Moment nocht nicht implementiert.
> 
> Im svn (post-4.0.0) gabs aber schon ein update: Option um nur die Fenster des aktuellen Workspace in der Taskleiste anzuzeigen.
> ...

 

Wann wird KDE-svn eigentlich auf QT 4.3 umgestellt?

Tobi

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*    *treor wrote:*   läuft ziemlich gut.. aber gibts ne möglichkeit  die systemleiste zu verschieben und zu verkürzen? hab im systemsettings tool dafür bisher nix gefunden 
> 
> Ist im Moment nocht nicht implementiert.
> 
> Im svn (post-4.0.0) gabs aber schon ein update: Option um nur die Fenster des aktuellen Workspace in der Taskleiste anzuzeigen.
> ...

 

ich denke du meinst qt4.4  :Wink:  denn erst mit qt4.4 kommt ne Neuerung, das Qt für child widgets nicht mehr ein X-Window erstellt. Und diese änderung soll das flickern bei Größenänderung von Fenster beheben.

EDIT: siehe http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2007/08/09/qt-invaded-by-aliens-the-end-of-all-flicker/

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *franzf wrote:*    *treor wrote:*   läuft ziemlich gut.. aber gibts ne möglichkeit  die systemleiste zu verschieben und zu verkürzen? hab im systemsettings tool dafür bisher nix gefunden 
> 
> Ist im Moment nocht nicht implementiert.
> 
> Im svn (post-4.0.0) gabs aber schon ein update: Option um nur die Fenster des aktuellen Workspace in der Taskleiste anzuzeigen.
> ...

 

Hehe. Mein Fehler  :Wink: 

Habe nämlich gelesen, dass es dann Probleme mit den SVN Builds geben wird.

Und da KDE4 das Einzige KDE auf meinem Laptop ist, will ich da nicht allzuviel riskieren.

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Habe nämlich gelesen, dass es dann Probleme mit den SVN Builds geben wird.
> 
> Und da KDE4 das Einzige KDE auf meinem Laptop ist, will ich da nicht allzuviel riskieren.

 

Ich denke die KDE-Leute werden die Portierung auf 4.4 angehen wenn sie etwas stabileres in der Hand haben. Momentan gibt's ja erst den "technical preview". Ich denke wenn mal eine zweite Beta oder gar ein RC draußen ist solltest du dir Gedanken um die Lauffähigkeit deiner Umgebung machen  :Smile: 

Ansonsten kannst du die svn-logs wälzen (oder schreib dir ein passendes Script  :Wink: ) und dich nach Phrasen wie "ported to qt-4.4" oder "Use native Widgets on GraphicsView" oder weiß der Geier was umschauen.

Grundsätzlich wird es aber schon Probleme beim Kompilieren geben. Brauchst also keine Angst haben dass du plötzlich mit einem nicht arbeitsbereiten Laptop dastehst  :Smile: 

Falls das aber tatsächlich passieren sollte (dein letzter Build vor dem Port war verbuggt...) kannst du die letzte funktionierende rev auschecken und manuell Kompilieren und installieren...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Habe nämlich gelesen, dass es dann Probleme mit den SVN Builds geben wird.
> 
> Und da KDE4 das Einzige KDE auf meinem Laptop ist, will ich da nicht allzuviel riskieren. 
> 
> Ich denke die KDE-Leute werden die Portierung auf 4.4 angehen wenn sie etwas stabileres in der Hand haben. Momentan gibt's ja erst den "technical preview". Ich denke wenn mal eine zweite Beta oder gar ein RC draußen ist solltest du dir Gedanken um die Lauffähigkeit deiner Umgebung machen 
> ...

 

Klar...Hatte einen Denkfehler. Natuerlich klappt das Kompilieren schon nicht...

Nochmal Glueck gehabt  :Smile: 

Danke  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## Yonathan

guten abend

ich hab jetzt auch mit strigi nen problem.

habe kein svn oder sowas genommen, sondern nur die dinge, die im portage drin stehen, nachdem ich alles unmasket und keyworded habe ging zumindest qt gut durch, jetzt steht es aber an folgender stelle:

qt ist so emerged:

```
x11-libs/qt:4 accessibility dbus gif jpeg png qt3support ssl zlib
```

habe mich da ganz nach dieser anleitung gerichtet

rausgekommen ist folgendes:

```
x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_rc1  USE="opengl qt3support
```

strigi nölt nun rum, dass qt4 kein dbus hat.. was tun?

```
Messages for package app-misc/strigi-0.5.7:

 *

 * ERROR: app-misc/strigi-0.5.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called pkg_setup

 *     strigi-0.5.7.ebuild, line   48:  Called built_with_use 'pkg_setup' 'pkg_setup'

 *           eutils.eclass, line 1694:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                                      die)   die "$PKG does not actually support the $1 USE flag!";;

 *  The die message:

 *   x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_rc1 does not actually support the dbus USE flag!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.5.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.5.7/temp/die.env'.
```

habe rausgefunden, dass ich nicht qt-4.4.0 nehmen muss, sondern qt-4.3.3

dann meckert aber der qt-core-4.4.0_rc1, dass er von der qt-4.3 blockiert wird...

EDIT: Hat sich alles erledigt... habe die ganzen 4.4.0_rc1 sachen runtergeschmissen, die ich vorhin per hand unmasked habe, da qt-4.3.3 die nicht braucht... damit sollte nun auch strigi zu emergen sein.

----------

## CooSee

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> guten abend
> 
> ich hab jetzt auch mit strigi nen problem.
> 
> habe kein svn oder sowas genommen, sondern nur die dinge, die im portage drin stehen, nachdem ich alles unmasket und keyworded habe ging zumindest qt gut durch, jetzt steht es aber an folgender stelle:
> ...

 

vergiss ' qt-4.4.0 '   :Rolling Eyes:   :Exclamation: 

läuft ab ' kde-4.1 '   :Wink:   :Cool: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *CooSee wrote:*   

>  *Yonathan wrote:*   
> 
> habe rausgefunden, dass ich nicht qt-4.4.0 nehmen muss, sondern qt-4.3.3
> 
> dann meckert aber der qt-core-4.4.0_rc1, dass er von der qt-4.3 blockiert wird... 
> ...

 

richtig, aber kann man die jetzige svn version nicht als 4.1 ansehen?

bei mir ist die qt-4.4 update aktion auch voll in die hose gegangen, hab gehört das das erst in einer oder 2 wochen sinn machen wird, wenn dann kde-svn damit funktioniert.

----------

## CooSee

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *CooSee wrote:*    *Yonathan wrote:*   
> 
> habe rausgefunden, dass ich nicht qt-4.4.0 nehmen muss, sondern qt-4.3.3
> 
> dann meckert aber der qt-core-4.4.0_rc1, dass er von der qt-4.3 blockiert wird... 
> ...

 

nicht wirklich, hab geduld   :Wink:   :Shocked:   :Exclamation: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## ollonois

Ich habe kde4 nach dem howto installiert. Es hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt. Aber wenn ich nun kde4 starten will kommt nur der Splashscreen und das erste Symbol blinkt. Danach passiert aber nichtsm ehr und nach einiger Zeit verschwindet auch der Splashscreen. Hat einer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Anscheinden läuft kde4 ja bei anderen.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *ollonois wrote:*   

> Ich habe kde4 nach dem howto installiert. Es hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt. Aber wenn ich nun kde4 starten will kommt nur der Splashscreen und das erste Symbol blinkt. Danach passiert aber nichtsm ehr und nach einiger Zeit verschwindet auch der Splashscreen. Hat einer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Anscheinden läuft kde4 ja bei anderen.

 

das hatte ich auch schonmal, ich kann mich aber nicht mehr genau erinnern woran es jetzt lag, ich meine aber es lag entweder an irgend einem grafikkarten treiber modul (nvidia), oder aber weil im ~/.kde ordner irgendwas verbacken war, ein löschen dieses gleichen hat dann den fehler "behoben"  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe neben kde3 ach kde4 installiert. (Ist nicht der burner.) Habe das home Verzeichnis meines Test-User geleert. Nach dem Start von kde4 habe ich groß den kde Desktop, ohne Paneel (ehemals Kicker) und darüber in der linken oberen Ecke den kompletten Dektop (ähnlich einem kleineren virtuellen desktop, ohne Rahmen). Gestartete Anwendungen liegen teilweise auf beiden Desktops.

Kennt jemand das Problem? 

Dem hier http://www.gentoo.de/ ... Der Senf: Beta 4.0 ... würde ich mich anschließen wollen. (Viel Lärm um wenig - nicht nichts, aber auch nicht viel.) Aber ich denke, zum Ende wird alles gut.

----------

## Finswimmer

Funktioniert bei auch der Composite Effekt?

Ich habe xcomposite aktiviert, dann in den SystemSettings den Haken gemacht, aber nun hab ich nur noch einen (fast) weißen Desktop, der alle Plasmoids unterdrückt.

Konfiguiert ist die xorg.conf so, wie sie auch mit Compiz-Fusion funkioniert.

Tobi

----------

## franzf

Bei mir tut composite problemlos! Einzig der Blur-Effekt ist bei mir deaktiviert - sorgte für einen komplett schwarzen Bildschirm ohne Fenster und nix (also auch ohne Plasmoids  :Wink: ).

Was bei mir viel gebracht hat war der nvidia-hack.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Vortex375

Bei mir funktioniert das composite prinzipiell auch, sogar der Blur-Effekt tut einwandfrei.

Ich kann nur halt bei aktiviertem Composite im kwin keine Videos mehr gucken. Erstens ruckelt es dann wie sau und zweitens hab ich so "VSync-Artefakte", also horizontale Linien und Ähnliches, im Bild.

Mit compiz-fusion geht das einwandfrei, ohne Ruckeln und Artefakte.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Ich muss mich da nochmal drum kuemmern. Meta ist doch die Windows Taste?

Tobi

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hmm. Ich muss mich da nochmal drum kuemmern. Meta ist doch die Windows Taste?
> 
> Tobi

 

jo, bei mir ging sie aber nicht   :Sad: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> jo, bei mir ging sie aber nicht 

 

Habt ihr auch euer Tastaturlayout richtig konfiguriert? Bei mir sieht das so aus:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XKbModel" "pc-105"

        Option "XKbLayout" "de"

        Option "XKbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        Option "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"

EndSection
```

Das "compose:rwin" ist nur für die spezielle Compose-Taste, mit der man bestimmte Sonderzeichen tippen kann (z.B. ein ō oder ein deutsches Anführungszeichen „ ” oder » «).

Achja, was mir positiv aufgefallen ist, neulich beim testen: Die Suchfunktion im Dolphin (also die "normale" Dateisuche, nicht irgendwas mit Strigi oder so) ist verdammt schnell. Auf jeden Fall kam sie mir um ein vielfaches schneller vor als die Suche aus dem Konqueror in kde3.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   jo, bei mir ging sie aber nicht  
> 
> Habt ihr auch euer Tastaturlayout richtig konfiguriert? Bei mir sieht das so aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bis auf die compose Taste habe ich es so...

Aktuelle SVN Version von heute morgen...

Tobi

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> Habt ihr auch euer Tastaturlayout richtig konfiguriert? Bei mir sieht das so aus:
> 
> Code:
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> ...

 

danke !

das werd ich gleich nachher ausprobieren, wenn er mit kde 4.0.1 kompilieren fertig ist   :Wink: 

```
Option "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"
```

 das hatte ich vergessen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

>  das hatte ich vergessen 

 

Das brauchst du auch, wie gesagt, eigentlich gar nicht. Es sei denn du willst/musst spezielle Sonderzeichen eingeben. Die Windows-Taste muss auch ohne diese Funktion funktionieren.

----------

## Vortex375

Ich kann das svn-ebuild zur Zeit nicht updaten. Erhalte immer folgenden Fehler:

```
*

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-9999.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   kdelibs-9999.4.ebuild, line   87:  Called kde4svn_pkg_setup

 *          kde4svn.eclass, line  100:  Called kde4-base_pkg_setup

 *        kde4-base.eclass, line  220:  Called kde4-functions_check_use

 *   kde4-functions.eclass, line  479:  Called _kde4-functions_built_with_use 'pkg_setup' 'pkg_setup' 'pkg_setup' 'x11-libs/qt:4' 'accessibility' 'dbus' 'gif' 'jpeg' 'opengl' 'png'

 *   kde4-functions.eclass, line  441:  Called built_with_use 'qt3support' 'ssl'

 *           eutils.eclass, line 1726:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                                      die)   die "$PKG does not actually support the $1 USE flag!";;

 *  The die message:

 *   x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_rc1 does not actually support the accessibility USE flag!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-9999.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-9999.4/temp/die.env'.

 *

```

Offenbar ein fehler im ebuild. Er verlangt zwar nach dem accessibility-USE-Flag bei qt, in Wirklichkeit wird das aber bei dem Paket qt-gui gesetzt. Folgendes hab ich installiert:

```

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_rc1 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.0_rc1 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.0_rc1 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0_rc1 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0_rc1 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.0_rc1 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.0_rc1 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.0_rc1 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.0_rc1 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.0_rc1 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.0_rc1 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.0_rc1 (4)
```

Weiß einer nen Trick?

----------

## Max Steel

DAs Ebuild anpassen.

Also ich meine das qt-4.4.0* Ebuild (das schienbar nur ein Metaebuild für die ganzen qt* ist)

----------

## franzf

Trick ja:

Pack dir alle ebuilds in ein Overlay. Wenn du willst kann ich dir auch welche für den snapshot von heute posten  :Smile: 

Wichtig ist dass du dir qt-core nimmst und die ${myconf} editierst. Für kde4 musst du hier zusätzlich setzen:

```
-sm -accessibility
```

Dann musst du editieren (leider momentan nach jedem Sync) /usr/portage/eclass/kde4-base.eclass. Und zwar die Zeile

```
QT4_BUILT_WITH_USE_CHECK="${QT4_BUILT_WITH_USE_CHECK} accessibility dbus gif jpeg png qt3support ssl zlib"
```

auskommentieren und aufpassen dass qt-gui/qt-core mit diesen Flags gebaut ist, denn das umgeht die automatischen USE-Flag-Checks von Portage.

Jetzt sollte es eigentlich bauen  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## firefly

die qt4 splite builds sind käse. Denn damit läßt sich kde nicht übersetzten, da angeblich qt nicht mit z.b. Sessionmanagement support Übersetzt wurde.

Das Problem ist, die abfrage welches Feature vom installierten qt nicht aktiv ist, wird in einer Datei namens qtconfig.h angegeben. Aber diese Datei wird nur von qt-core ins system eingespielt.

Und da qt-core z,b, nicht mit dem Sessionmanagement support übersetzt wurde steht in der qtconfig.h, dass das Sessionmanagement von qt nicht da ist.

Ich habe mir ein eigenes ebuild gebastelt (ausgangslage war das letzte qt-4.3 ebuild), welches alle Features der Slitebuilds hat(z.b. man kann qt ohne X11 Unterstützung bauen).

Und es verwendet die qt-copy svn version von kde.

 *qt-4.4.9999 wrote:*   

> EAPI="1"
> 
> inherit qt4-build subversion
> 
> DESCRIPTION="The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework."
> ...

 

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> die qt4 splite builds sind käse.

 

Jein. Momentan ist es so, wer es nutzt ist selber schuld -> hardmasked...

Aber der Versuch die Corelibraries zu extrahieren ist in meinen Augen super. Qt4 liefert geniale Klassen für Netzwerk/XML, schön zu bedienende (und umfangreiche) File/Stream/...-Klassen, in Kombination mit QObject (->SIGNAL/SLOT) bietet es eigentlich super Voraussetzungen für rein konsolenbasierte Anwendungen - wenn die ganzen X-Abhängigkeiten nicht wären. Und genau das schafft jetzt die Aufsplittung!

Zugegebenermaßen benötigt es noch einiges an Arbeit, aber bis qt-4.4 stable ist hat man noch Zeit, sich die optimale Lösung zu erarbeiten.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   die qt4 splite builds sind käse. 
> 
> Jein. Momentan ist es so, wer es nutzt ist selber schuld -> hardmasked...
> 
> Aber der Versuch die Corelibraries zu extrahieren ist in meinen Augen super. Qt4 liefert geniale Klassen für Netzwerk/XML, schön zu bedienende (und umfangreiche) File/Stream/...-Klassen, in Kombination mit QObject (->SIGNAL/SLOT) bietet es eigentlich super Voraussetzungen für rein konsolenbasierte Anwendungen - wenn die ganzen X-Abhängigkeiten nicht wären. Und genau das schafft jetzt die Aufsplittung!
> ...

 

in der zwischen zeit schafft das auch mein oben gepostete ebuild  :Wink: , wenn du dir es mal genauer anschaust.

EDIT: und in dieser variante läßt sich kde-svn auch mit qt-4.4_* übersetzen, ohne das kde4-ebuild anpassen zu müssen. Bzw. auch ebuilds von anderen qt4 Anwendungen funktionieren damit ohne Probleme.

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> in der zwischen zeit schafft das auch mein oben gepostete ebuild , wenn du dir es mal genauer anschaust.

 

Dein ebuild schafft es nur libtQtCore, libQtNetwork und libQtXml zu bauen und zu installieren? Und kein libQtGui? Ich erkenn leider nicht wo :/

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   in der zwischen zeit schafft das auch mein oben gepostete ebuild , wenn du dir es mal genauer anschaust. 
> 
> Dein ebuild schafft es nur libtQtCore, libQtNetwork und libQtXml zu bauen und zu installieren? Und kein libQtGui? Ich erkenn leider nicht wo :/

 

ich habe dir mal den Abschnitt mal rausgesucht  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ##
> 
> # qt-gui part start
> ...

 

----------

## franzf

Der baut dir trotzdem QtGui, halt ohne den X-Erweiterungen (xrandr usw.), ohne X Session Management, ohne QImage-plugins, ohne xinerama - aber er baut es! Außer es hat sich von 4.3 nach 4.4 etwas am Qt Buildsystem getan... (oder es ist mir einfach zu spät :/)

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Der baut dir trotzdem QtGui, halt ohne den X-Erweiterungen (xrandr usw.), ohne X Session Management, ohne QImage-plugins, ohne xinerama - aber er baut es! Außer es hat sich von 4.3 nach 4.4 etwas am Qt Buildsystem getan... (oder es ist mir einfach zu spät :/)

 

ich teste das mal, da ich aber das ebuild anhand der split-ebuilds erweitert habe sollte es nicht passieren. Auser das build-system von qt-4.4 ist da nicht schlau genug. Ich frage mich aber, wiso QTGui übersetzen/installieren wenn X-support deaktiviert ist.

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Der baut dir trotzdem QtGui, halt ohne den X-Erweiterungen (xrandr usw.), ohne X Session Management, ohne QImage-plugins, ohne xinerama - aber er baut es! Außer es hat sich von 4.3 nach 4.4 etwas am Qt Buildsystem getan... (oder es ist mir einfach zu spät :/) 
> 
> ich teste das mal, da ich aber das ebuild anhand der split-ebuilds erweitert habe sollte es nicht passieren.

 

Dann hast du nicht genau hingeschaut  :Smile:  aus qt-core:

```
QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="src/tools/moc src/tools/rcc src/tools/uic src/corelib src/xml src/network src/plugins/codecs"
```

Erkennst du den Unterschied zu deinem Ebuild?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *franzf wrote:*   Der baut dir trotzdem QtGui, halt ohne den X-Erweiterungen (xrandr usw.), ohne X Session Management, ohne QImage-plugins, ohne xinerama - aber er baut es! Außer es hat sich von 4.3 nach 4.4 etwas am Qt Buildsystem getan... (oder es ist mir einfach zu spät :/) 
> 
> ich teste das mal, da ich aber das ebuild anhand der split-ebuilds erweitert habe sollte es nicht passieren. 
> 
> Dann hast du nicht genau hingeschaut  aus qt-core:
> ...

 

Ich weis, das habe ich extra rausgelassen, da ich mir eigentlich sicher war/bin, das es auch so gehen sollte. :Wink: 

hmm wenn man es so machen muss ist das echt etwas blöd.

EDIT: hmm qtgui an sich wird übersetzt mal schauen was das build-system macht, wenn es zum installieren kommt.

----------

## firefly

ok hast recht. Man muss es wirklich über diese QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES machen

----------

## franzf

(Puuuh)

Hatte aber gerade noch einen (interessanten?) Gedanken. Problem an dem ganzen Gewurschtel ist ja, dass erst am Ende (x11-libs/qt) gecheckt werden könnte, ob jetzt qt-core/qt-gui usw. mit korrekten Flags gebaut wurden. somit hat das Zustopfen des meta-ebuilds x11-libs/qt mit USE-Flags recht wenig Sinn, da dann der ganze Build umsonst war...

Könnte man da nicht das friend-Konzept aus der Programmierung übernehmen? qt-core würde das Meta-ebuild qt als friend deklarieren. Dieses kann nun die USE-Flags von qt-core ändern, wie es eben im Meta-ebuild gesetzt ist. ebuilds können dann (zum Schutz) natürlich nur von den ebuilds geändert werden, welche sie selbst als Friend angeben.

Das könnte bei einigen anderen Sachen auch recht nützlich sein.

Ich poste das mal lieber hier, bevor ich mich auf bgo blamier  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

Vielen Dank für das ebuild, firefly. Ich werds damit nochmal versuchen.

Die split-ebuilds für qt sind momentan wirklich Käse. Nachdem die Sache halb installiert war, hat er bei qt-qt3support bemängelt, dass das "qt3support"-Flag bei qt-core nicht gesetzt sei. Dachte das macht der automatisch, wenn ich das "qt3support"-Flag bei qt setze. 

Jedenfalls wollte ich dann qt-core mit "qt3support" nochmal neu bauen. Aber das geht nicht. Vorher musste ich alle anderen qt-Pakete erst wieder von Hand per --unmerge deinstallieren, sonst hat sich portage geweigert, das Paket qt-core neu zu installieren.

Also irgendwie funktioniert die ganze Geschichte noch überhaupt nicht (ich beschwere mich nicht, deswegen ist es ja masked).

Übrigens, was bewirken die USE-Flags "phonon" und "webkit"?

----------

## firefly

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank für das ebuild, firefly. Ich werds damit nochmal versuchen.
> 
> Die split-ebuilds für qt sind momentan wirklich Käse. Nachdem die Sache halb installiert war, hat er bei qt-qt3support bemängelt, dass das "qt3support"-Flag bei qt-core nicht gesetzt sei. Dachte das macht der automatisch, wenn ich das "qt3support"-Flag bei qt setze. 
> 
> Jedenfalls wollte ich dann qt-core mit "qt3support" nochmal neu bauen. Aber das geht nicht. Vorher musste ich alle anderen qt-Pakete erst wieder von Hand per --unmerge deinstallieren, sonst hat sich portage geweigert, das Paket qt-core neu zu installieren.
> ...

 

installiert phonon und webkit, welche ab qt-4.4 in qt selbst enthalten sind  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

so ebuild überarbeitet. Es verwendet nun QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES, damit wirklich nur das gewünschte übersetzt und installiert wird.

das ergebniss des tests mit

```
USE="-X -opengl -webkit -phonon -script -test -svg -assistant -cups -dbus -gif -jpeg -mng -png -accessibility -tiff -xinerama" ebuild qt-4.4.9999-r1.ebuild install
```

aktive USE-flags: qt3support ssl xmlpatterns zlib

der Rest deaktiviert.

```
 * QA Notice: Pre-stripped files found:

 * /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.4.9999-r1/image/usr/lib/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqcncodecs.so

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.4.9999-r1/image/usr/lib/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqtwcodecs.so

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.4.9999-r1/image/usr/lib/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqkrcodecs.so

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.4.9999-r1/image/usr/lib/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqjpcodecs.so

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/bin/rcc

   usr/bin/moc

   usr/bin/qmake

   usr/bin/uic

   usr/lib/qt4/libQtXmlPatterns.so.4.4.0

   usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4.4.0

   usr/lib/qt4/libQtNetwork.so.4.4.0

   usr/lib/qt4/libQtXml.so.4.4.0
```

Und hier das ebuild dazu:

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

EAPI="1"

inherit qt4-build subversion

DESCRIPTION="The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework."

HOMEPAGE="http://www.trolltech.com/"

ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/qt-copy/"

ESVN_PROJECT="qt-copy"

LICENSE="|| ( QPL-1.0 GPL-2 )"

SLOT="4"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE_INPUT_DEVICES="input_devices_wacom"

IUSE="doc test script xmlpatterns svg glib qt3support ssl opengl firebird mysql odbc postgres sqlite accessibility cups dbus debug X mng nas nis tiff gif jpeg png xinerama webkit phonon zlib assistant ${IUSE_INPUT_DEVICES}"

RDEPEND="ssl? ( dev-libs/openssl )

      zlib? ( sys-libs/zlib )

      glib? ( dev-libs/glib )

      mysql? ( virtual/mysql )

      firebird? ( dev-db/firebird )

      sqlite? ( =dev-db/sqlite-3* )

      postgres? ( dev-db/libpq )

      odbc? ( dev-db/unixODBC )

      dbus? ( >=sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2 )

      X? ( 

         x11-libs/libXrandr

         x11-libs/libXcursor

         x11-libs/libXfont

         x11-libs/libSM

         xinerama? ( x11-libs/libXinerama )

         media-libs/fontconfig

         >=media-libs/freetype-2

         png? ( media-libs/libpng )

         jpeg? ( media-libs/jpeg )

         mng? ( >=media-libs/libmng-1.0.9 )

         tiff? ( media-libs/tiff )

         nas? ( >=media-libs/nas-1.5 )

         cups? ( net-print/cups )

         input_devices_wacom? ( x11-libs/libXi x11-drivers/linuxwacom )

         media-libs/gstreamer

         media-libs/gst-plugins-base

      )

      opengl? ( virtual/opengl virtual/glu )

      !<=x11-libs/qt-4.4_rc:4"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   dev-util/pkgconfig

   X? ( xinerama? ( x11-proto/xineramaproto )

   x11-proto/xextproto

   x11-proto/inputproto )"

#RDEPEND="~x11-libs/qt-gui-${PV}

#   opengl? ( ~x11-libs/qt-opengl-${PV} )

#   qt3support? ( ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-${PV} )

#   ~x11-libs/qt-svg-${PV}

#   ~x11-libs/qt-test-${PV}

#   ~x11-libs/qt-sql-${PV}

#   ~x11-libs/qt-svg-${PV}

#   ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-${PV}

#   ~x11-libs/qt-test-${PV}

#   ~x11-libs/qt-assistant-${PV}"

   

src_unpack() {

   

   echo 

        ewarn "WARNING! This an experimental ebuild of ${PN} SVN tree. Use at your own risk." 

        ewarn "Do _NOT_ file bugs at bugs.gentoo.org because of this ebuild!" 

        echo 

   

   subversion_src_unpack

   

   # remove already applied patches

   rm -f ${S}/patches/0118-qtcopy-define.diff

   rm -f ${S}/patches/0203-qtexthtmlparser-link-color.diff

   rm -f ${S}/patches/0210-fix-crash-q3stylesheet-font-size.diff

   

   # remove patches wich has nothing inside

    rm -f ${S}/patches/0176-coverity-fixes.diff

   

   sh ${S}/apply_patches || die

}

##

# qt-core

##

QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="src/tools/moc src/tools/rcc src/tools/uic src/corelib src/xml src/network src/plugins/codecs"

src_compile() {

   unset QMAKESPEC

   local myconf=$(standard_configure_options)

   ##

   # qt-core part start

   ##

   use ssl      && myconf="${myconf} -openssl" || myconf="${myconf} -no-openssl"

   use glib   && myconf="${myconf} -glib" || myconf="${myconf} -no-glib"

   use qt3support   && myconf="${myconf} -qt3support" || myconf="${myconf} -no-qt3support"

   ##

   # qt-core part end

   ##

   

   ##

   # qt-sql part start

   ##

   use mysql       && myconf="${myconf} -plugin-sql-mysql -I/usr/include/mysql -L/usr/$(get_libdir)/mysql" || myconf="${myconf} -no-sql-mysql"

   use postgres    && myconf="${myconf} -plugin-sql-psql -I/usr/include/postgresql/pgsql" || myconf="${myconf} -no-sql-psql"

   use firebird    && myconf="${myconf} -plugin-sql-ibase -I/opt/firebird/include" || myconf="${myconf} -no-sql-ibase"

   use sqlite      && myconf="${myconf} -plugin-sql-sqlite -system-sqlite" || myconf="${myconf} -no-sql-sqlite"

   use odbc        && myconf="${myconf} -plugin-sql-odbc" || myconf="${myconf} -no-sql-odbc"

   

   if use mysql || use postgres || use firebird || use sqlite || odbc; then

      QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/sql src/plugins/sqldrivers"

   fi

   # Don't support sqlite2 anymore

   myconf="${myconf} -no-sql-sqlite2"

   ##

   # qt-sql part end

   ##

   

   ##

   # qt-dbus part start

   ##

   if use dbus; then

      QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/qdbus tools/qdbus/qdbuscpp2xml tools/qdbus/qdbusxml2cpp tools/qdbus/qdbus"

      myconf="${myconf} -qdbus"

   else

      myconf="${myconf} -no-qdbus"

   fi

   ##

   # qt-dbus part end

   ##

   

   ##

   # qt-xmlpatterns part start

   ##

   myconf="${myconf} -xmlpatterns"

   ##

   # qt-xmlpatterns part end

   ##

   

   ## qt-script

   use script && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/script"

   

   ## qt-test

   use test && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/qtestlib"

   

   ## qt-xmlpatterns

   use xmlpatterns && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/xmlpatterns tools/patternist"

   

   ##

   # qt-gui part start

   ##

   if use X; then

      myconf="${myconf} $(qt_use accessibility) $(qt_use cups) $(qt_use xinerama)"

      myconf="${myconf} $(qt_use nis)"

      use nas      && myconf="${myconf} -system-nas-sound"

      myconf="${myconf} $(qt_use gif gif qt) $(qt_use png libpng system)"

      myconf="${myconf} $(qt_use jpeg libjpeg system) $(qt_use tiff libtiff system)"

      myconf="${myconf} $(qt_use zlib zlib system) $(qt_use mng libmng system)"

      use input_devices_wacom   && myconf="${myconf} -tablet" || myconf="${myconf} -no-tablet"

      myconf="${myconf} -xrender -xrandr -xkb -xshape -sm"

      # Explictly don't compile these packages.

      # Emerge "qt-webkit", "qt-phonon", etc for their functionality.

      use webkit && myconf="${myconf} -webkit" || myconf="${myconf} -no-webkit"

      use webkit && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/3rdparty/webkit/WebCore tools/designer/src/plugins/qwebview"

      

      use phonon && myconf="${myconf} -phonon" || myconf="${myconf} -no-phonon"

      use phonon && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES}  src/phonon src/plugins/phonon"

      

      use dbus && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} tools/qdbus/qdbusviewer"

      use mng && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/plugins/imageformats/mng"

      use tiff && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/plugins/imageformats/tiff"

      

      if use assistant; then

         use sqlite && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} tools/assistant tools/pixeltool"

      fi

      

      use qt3support && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/qt3support tools/designer/src/plugins/widgets tools/qtconfig src/tools/uic3 tools/porting"

      

      ##

      # qt-opengl part start

      ##

      use opengl && myconf="${myconf} -opengl" || myconf="${myconf} -no-opengl"

      use opengl && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/opengl"

      ##

      # qt-opengl part end

      ##

      

      ## qt-svg

      use svg && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/svg src/plugins/imageformats/svg src/plugins/iconengines/svgiconengine"

   else

      myconf="${myconf} -no-xkb -no-tablet -no-fontconfig -no-xrender -no-xrandr -no-xfixes -no-xcursor \

         -no-xinerama -no-xshape -no-sm -no-opengl -no-nas-sound -no-cups -no-nis \

         -no-gif -no-libpng -no-libmng -no-libjpeg -no-webkit -no-phonon \

         -no-freetype -no-libtiff  -no-accessibility -no-fontconfig -no-opengl"

   fi

   ##

   # qt-gui part end

   ##

   

   

   

   

   myconf="${myconf} -iconv"

   echo ./configure ${myconf}

   ./configure ${myconf} || die

   build_target_directories

   #emake all || die

}

src_install() {

   export PATH="${S}/bin:${PATH}"

   export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="${S}/lib:${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}"

   ##

   # qt-core part

   ##

   dobin "${S}"/bin/qmake

   dobin "${S}"/bin/moc

   dobin "${S}"/bin/rcc

   dobin "${S}"/bin/uic

   install_directories src/corelib src/xml src/network src/plugins/codecs

   ##

   # qt-core end

   ##

   

   if use doc; then

      emake INSTALL_ROOT="${D}" install_htmldocs || die

   fi

   # Install the translations.    This may get use flagged later somehow

   if use X ; then

      emake INSTALL_ROOT="${D}" install_translations || die

   fi

   ##

   # qt-gui

   ##

   if use X ; then

      QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/gui tools/designer tools/linguist src/plugins/imageformats/gif src/plugins/imageformats/ico src/plugins/imageformats/jpeg src/plugins/designer"

      use dbus && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} tools/qdbus/qdbusviewer"

      use mng && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/plugins/imageformats/mng"

      use tiff && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/plugins/imageformats/tiff"

      

      if use assistant; then

         use sqlite && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} tools/assistant tools/pixeltool"

      fi

      use opengl && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/opengl"

      use phonon && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES}  src/phonon src/plugins/phonon"

      use qt3support && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/qt3support tools/designer/src/plugins/widgets tools/qtconfig src/tools/uic3 tools/porting"

   fi

   ##

   # qt-gui end

   ##

   

   ## qt-sql

   if use mysql || use postgres || use firebird || use sqlite || odbc; then

      QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/sql src/plugins/sqldrivers"

   fi

   

   ## qt-script

   use script && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/script"

   

   ## qt-test

   use test && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/qtestlib"

   

   ## qt-xmlpatterns

   use xmlpatterns && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/xmlpatterns tools/patternist"

   

   ##

   # qt-dbus

   ##

   use dbus && QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES="${QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES} src/qdbus tools/qdbus/qdbuscpp2xml tools/qdbus/qdbusxml2cpp tools/qdbus/qdbus"

   ##

   # qt-dbus end

   ##

   

   qt4-build_src_install

   if use X; then

      insinto /usr/share/applications

      doins "${FILESDIR}"/Designer.desktop

      doins "${FILESDIR}"/Linguist.desktop

      

      if use assistant; then

         use sqlite && doins "${FILESDIR}"/Assistant.desktop

      fi

   fi

   fix_library_files

   # Install .desktop files, from bug #174033

   #insinto /usr/share/applications

   #doins "${FILESDIR}"/qt4/*.desktop

   # List all the multilib libdirs

   local libdirs

   for libdir in $(get_all_libdirs); do

      libdirs="${libdirs}:/usr/${libdir}/qt4"

   done

   cat > "${T}/44qt4" << EOF

LDPATH=${libdirs:1}

EOF

   doenvd "${T}/44qt4"

   # If we already have a qconfig.pri installed on the system, don't overwrite it with a new one.

   if [ -a ${QTDATADIR}/mkspecs/qconfig.pri ]; then

      rm "${D}"/${QTDATDIR}/mkspecs/qconfig.pri

   fi

}

pkg_setup() {

   qt4-build_pkg_setup

}

```

----------

## franzf

Wow, danke schön! Bin da morgen echt gespannt, wie sich das "noch extremer on the edge" anfühlt  :Very Happy: 

Und an alle bei denen es zu Problemen beim digest kommt:

Gehe nach src_compile, die letzten Zeilen vor # qt-gui part end: die Leerzeichen hinter den Backslashes "\" entfernen...

Ich hasse Kopieren von ebuilds aus den Code-Tags...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## franzf

Es funktioniert in dem Zustand leider noch nicht richtig:

directories wurden seit dem technical preview umbenannt:

src/qdbus -> src/dbus

src/qtestlib -> src/testlib

Außerdem musst du unbedingt noch src/gui zu den QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES hinzufügen (gleich am Anfang von if use X, wegen der korrekten build-Reihenfolge der Targets, sonst gibt's trouble beim linken  :Wink: 

Ansonsten gefällt mir dein ebuild, thx  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Außerdem musst du unbedingt noch src/gui zu den QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES hinzufügen

 

Es fehlen alle QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES aus dem qt-gui-ebuild... Also auf zum dritten Versuch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Außerdem musst du unbedingt noch src/gui zu den QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES hinzufügen 
> 
> Es fehlen alle QT4_TARGET_DIRECTORIES aus dem qt-gui-ebuild... Also auf zum dritten Versuch 

 

ups in src_install waren sie drinn aber nicht in src_compile  :Wink: 

so dritte Fassung (diesmal zum download  :Wink: ):

http://home.arcor.de/s.wezel/gentoo/qt-4.4.9999-r1.ebuild

----------

## franzf

Es wird noch bissl komplizierter:

qt3support...

Das qt-qt3support-ebuild verlangt qt-gui als Abhängigkeit. Wenn also qt3support gesetzt ist muss man wohl auch die gui-Sachen anschalten (wegen den q3widgets). Außerdem gehört bei aktiviertem qt3support sofort (!) src/qt3support zu den Targets gesetzt, sonst schnackelts wieder beim Linken. 

qt-gui macht ja auch folgendes:

```
# Don't build plugins this go around, because they depend on qt3support lib

sed -i -e "s:CONFIG(shared:#CONFIG(shared:g" "${S}"/tools/designer/src/src.pro
```

Ich hab aber grad keine Zeit mehr, und mein Rechner ist ETWAS langsam um das jetzt zu Ende zu machen.

Heute Abend dann...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Es wird noch bissl komplizierter:
> 
> qt3support...
> 
> Das qt-qt3support-ebuild verlangt qt-gui als Abhängigkeit. Wenn also qt3support gesetzt ist muss man wohl auch die gui-Sachen anschalten (wegen den q3widgets). Außerdem gehört bei aktiviertem qt3support sofort (!) src/qt3support zu den Targets gesetzt, sonst schnackelts wieder beim Linken. 
> ...

 

das Problem mit dem qt-qt3support  konnte ich in der momentanen Fassung des ebuilds nicht nachvollziehen. Naja obwohl qt3support aktiv war wurde es nicht übersetzt, da das Verzeichniss src/qt3support nur hinzugefügt wird, wenn X aktiv ist. (deaktivierte USE-flags beim test:-X -opengl -webkit -phonon )

Ich test das jetzt mal, wenn zu mindestens src/qt3support hinzugefügt wird, wenn das USE-flag qt3support aktiv ist.

----------

## franzf

War vllt. etwas unglücklich formuliert. Ich habe X + qt3support gesetzt.

Das qt-gui baut erst den designer und am Schluss qt3-support. Nur wird mit dem designer scheinbar gleich das entsprechende Designer-plugin gebaut. Da aber qt3support noch nicht fertig ist, kommt es zu einem Linker-Problem:

```
[...]

compiling .moc/release-shared/moc_q3textbrowser_plugin.cpp

rm -f libqt3supportwidgets.so

linking ../../../../../plugins/designer/libqt3supportwidgets.so

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lQt3Support

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
```

Ich habe kein qt4 mehr drauf, da ich ja vorher meta gefahren habe.

Ich hoffe es hilft ebenso wie im qt-gui die shared-Sachen rauszuseden ( :Very Happy: ) um das qt3support-designerplugin erst nach fertiggestelltem libQt3Support.so zu bauen.

Ich denke mittlerweile, dass das mit dem meta-qt gar nicht so schlecht ist. Bei non-Gui-Sachen braucht man als Abhängigkeit nut qt-core setzen, was schneller geht als qt-monolithisch. Denn welcher Desktop-User entfernt nur für qt das X-Use-Flag? Naja, kurz Pause dann gehts weiter  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

> War vllt. etwas unglücklich formuliert. Ich habe X + qt3support gesetzt.
> 
> Das qt-gui baut erst den designer und am Schluss qt3-support. Nur wird mit dem designer scheinbar gleich das entsprechende Designer-plugin gebaut. Da aber qt3support noch nicht fertig ist, kommt es zu einem Linker-Problem:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nur wie gesagt, bis das problem mit der qtconfig.h nicht gelöst ist sind diese nicht nutzbar. Denn spätestens wenn mann dann kde4 installieren möchte bricht eine kde4 komponente mit fehlenden qt4 features ab, obwohl diese installiert sind, aber die qtconfig.h diese nicht reflektiert.

Und ich bin gerade auch dabei herauszufinden, wiso die installation von den übersetzungen (make install_translations) abbricht.

----------

## Ampheus

Ich finde das gerade sehr interessant, was ihr hier macht, aber Ingmar ist schon fast fertig mit der Portierung von beta1 Split-Ebuilds. Ich denke also, auch wenn es vielleicht Spaß macht, könnte die ganze Arbeit für die Katz sein, weil er seine commits wohl in den nächsten Tagen machen wird.

Dann kann auch kde4 trunk problemlos damit installiert werden( ich nutze aktuell ein monolitisches ebuild für qt-4.4-beta1).

Hier mal ein link zu dem ebuild, mit dem sich qt4.4 für kde4 trunk bauen lässt.

Es ist ein übler Hack, läuft aber für die paar Tage.

----------

## firefly

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Ich finde das gerade sehr interessant, was ihr hier macht, aber Ingmar ist schon fast fertig mit der Portierung von beta1 Split-Ebuilds. Ich denke also, auch wenn es vielleicht Spaß macht, könnte die ganze Arbeit für die Katz sein, weil er seine commits wohl in den nächsten Tagen machen wird.
> 
> Dann kann auch kde4 trunk problemlos damit installiert werden( ich nutze aktuell ein monolitisches ebuild für qt-4.4-beta1).
> 
> Hier mal ein link zu dem ebuild, mit dem sich qt4.4 für kde4 trunk bauen lässt.
> ...

 

kann man sich die ebuilds von Ingmar irgendwo anschauen?

----------

## gimpel

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Ampheus wrote:*   Ich finde das gerade sehr interessant, was ihr hier macht, aber Ingmar ist schon fast fertig mit der Portierung von beta1 Split-Ebuilds. Ich denke also, auch wenn es vielleicht Spaß macht, könnte die ganze Arbeit für die Katz sein, weil er seine commits wohl in den nächsten Tagen machen wird.
> 
> Dann kann auch kde4 trunk problemlos damit installiert werden( ich nutze aktuell ein monolitisches ebuild für qt-4.4-beta1).
> 
> Hier mal ein link zu dem ebuild, mit dem sich qt4.4 für kde4 trunk bauen lässt.
> ...

 

 Yep, /usr/portage/x11-libs/qt/qt-4.4.0_rc1 und die dazugehörigen qt-core, qt-opengl etc..

(Nachdem von beta1 die Rede war, sollten wohl eben jene _rc1 ebuilds gemeint sein, nicht? Im Ernst: keine Ahnung was die da machen o.O)

----------

## firefly

 *gimpel wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *Ampheus wrote:*   Ich finde das gerade sehr interessant, was ihr hier macht, aber Ingmar ist schon fast fertig mit der Portierung von beta1 Split-Ebuilds. Ich denke also, auch wenn es vielleicht Spaß macht, könnte die ganze Arbeit für die Katz sein, weil er seine commits wohl in den nächsten Tagen machen wird.
> 
> Dann kann auch kde4 trunk problemlos damit installiert werden( ich nutze aktuell ein monolitisches ebuild für qt-4.4-beta1).
> 
> Hier mal ein link zu dem ebuild, mit dem sich qt4.4 für kde4 trunk bauen lässt.
> ...

 

die qt-4.4.0_rc1 und diw qt-*4.4* ebuilds, welche sich im portage befinden beziehen sich auf die technical preview version von qt4.4  :Smile: 

Und diese qt-split ebuilds haben momentan ein großes manko. Denn mit denen läßt sich bis jetzt kde4 nicht übersetzen. Zum einen sind die eclasses noch nicht so weit. Aber das Hauptproblem ist folgendes:

Qt hinterlegt welche features installiert und aktiv sind in einer Datei Namens qconfig.h. Diese Datei wird aber nur vom qt-core ebuild ins System eingespielt. Da aber qt-core nicht mit z.b. irgendwelchen X-features übersetzt wurde, steht das so auch in der qconfig.h (z.b. Sessionmanagement). Und dadurch läßt sich kde4-svn nicht übersetzen, da qconfig.h von den Quellcodes, welche qt4.4 verwenden, includiert wird.

----------

## gimpel

Ah, thanks für die Erklärung. Mir war es echt schleierhaft.

----------

## Vortex375

Boah, an dolphin wurde in der Zwischenzeit aber kräftig geschraubt.

Kürzlich hab ich mich ja noch beschwert, dass dolphin so langsam sei und dass vorallem in der Detailansicht die Ordner so lange zum laden bräuchten.

Jetzt merk ich nichts mehr davon. Im Gegenteil: selbst Ordner mit sehr vielen Dateien wie /usr/lib oder der Distfiles-Ordner laden in wenigen Sekunden. Bei "normalen" Verzeichnissen merkt man fast gar keine Verzögerung mehr.

So macht das Browsen wieder spaß. Wirklich sehr gute Arbeit von den KDE-Entwicklern.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Boah, an dolphin wurde in der Zwischenzeit aber kräftig geschraubt.

 

Jepp, find ich auch  :Smile:  Fand ihn aber von Anfang an nicht schlecht  :Wink: 

Mir geht es zur Zeit so mit kickoff. In den letzten Tagen kamen einige Patches rein, die wirklich gut getan haben. optisch besser, und von der Bedienung her kommts mir auch leichter vor (kann auch Einbildung/Gewöhnung sein...). Und - extra für Schachti - jetzt geht auch drag&drop vom Starter ins Panel und auf den Desktop  :Smile: 

Wegen dem qt-Zeugs:

Ich warte dann auch mal lieber auf das fertige "offizielle" beta split. Hab schon keine Lust mehr, wenn nach >40 min. Kompilierzeit wieder was neues schief geht  :Sad:  Hab jetzt ganz böse dein erstes ebuild genommen und einfach alles installiert. Will ja meine qt-apps wieder verwenden und Programmieren :/

Grüße

Franz

Nachtrag:

Ich bin grad dabei den armen Thomas zu seinem bespin zuzubuggen  :Wink:  Ein skurriles Problem: das binary aus /bin wird ebenfalls zigmal mit dem style geladen. Nach kurzer Zeit ist mein Speicher voll. Also, wer will ein fach das ebuild unten nehmen, installieren und z.B. konqueror (edit: der aus kde4, ansonsten designer oder sonst ein kde4/qt4-app) starten mit

```
konqueror -style bespin
```

 und top beobachten. Wenns schief geht sollte eine Konsole für ein schnelles killall -9 bespin bereit stehen  :Smile: 

Es interessiert mich ob das jetzt nur mit qt-4.4 so geht, oder in Kombination mit kde4, oder sonst was...

x11-themes/bespin-9999.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

NEED_KDE="svn"

inherit subversion qt4 kde4-base

ESVN_REPO_URI="https://cloudcity.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/cloudcity"

ESVN_PROJECT="bespin"

DESCRIPTION="Widget style for Qt4 and kde4"

HOMEPAGE="http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Bespin?content=63928"

#SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="$(qt4_min_version 4.2)"

RDEPEND=""

src_unpack () {

        subversion_src_unpack

}

src_compile () {

        eqmake4 qmake.pro || die "qmake failed"

        emake || die "make failed"

}

src_install () {

        make INSTALL_ROOT=${D} install || die "install failed"

}
```

Last edited by franzf on Thu Feb 28, 2008 4:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   Boah, an dolphin wurde in der Zwischenzeit aber kräftig geschraubt. 
> 
> Jepp, find ich auch  Fand ihn aber von Anfang an nicht schlecht 
> 
> Mir geht es zur Zeit so mit kickoff. In den letzten Tagen kamen einige Patches rein, die wirklich gut getan haben. optisch besser, und von der Bedienung her kommts mir auch leichter vor (kann auch Einbildung/Gewöhnung sein...). Und - extra für Schachti - jetzt geht auch drag&drop vom Starter ins Panel und auf den Desktop 
> ...

 

kann ich verstehen  :Wink:  bin aber schon deutlich weitergekommen. Komplette installation funktioniert. Nun bin gerade am testen wie es ausschaut wenn qt3support nicht aktiv sein soll.

----------

## Ampheus

Bei den neuen ebuilds von Ingmar handelt es sich um splittet ebuilds von der vorgestern erschienenen beta1. Dazugehörige eclasses usw. werden auch von ihm angepasst, also werden in Bälde die split-ebuilds von qt ein qt bauen,mit dem sich kde4 problemlos bauen lässt.

----------

## firefly

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Bei den neuen ebuilds von Ingmar handelt es sich um splittet ebuilds von der vorgestern erschienenen beta1. Dazugehörige eclasses usw. werden auch von ihm angepasst, also werden in Bälde die split-ebuilds von qt ein qt bauen,mit dem sich kde4 problemlos bauen lässt.

 

du hast mir noch immer nicht gesagt ob man die sich schon mal anschauen kann

----------

## Ampheus

Nein noch nicht, aber ich hatte auch dabei gesagt, dass die noch nicht fertig sind, aber danach direkt in Portage landen und danach alles mit kde4 trunk etc. funktioniert, also alles was Qt-4.4 benötigt auch mit splitted ebuilds möglich ist.

----------

## firefly

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Nein noch nicht, aber ich hatte auch dabei gesagt, dass die noch nicht fertig sind, aber danach direkt in Portage landen und danach alles mit kde4 trunk etc. funktioniert, also alles was Qt-4.4 benötigt auch mit splitted ebuilds möglich ist.

 

es hätte ja sein können, das die z.b. in einem testing zweig liegen auf das man zugreifen könnte.

Ich hoffe der denkt an das qconfig.h problem, falls er es kennt.

----------

## firefly

so eine "works me" version des monolithischen qt ebuils, mit dem mach auch fast alles deaktivieren kann.

http://home.arcor.de/s.wezel/gentoo/qt-4.4.9999-r1.ebuild

----------

## Ampheus

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Ampheus wrote:*   Nein noch nicht, aber ich hatte auch dabei gesagt, dass die noch nicht fertig sind, aber danach direkt in Portage landen und danach alles mit kde4 trunk etc. funktioniert, also alles was Qt-4.4 benötigt auch mit splitted ebuilds möglich ist. 
> 
> es hätte ja sein können, das die z.b. in einem testing zweig liegen auf das man zugreifen könnte.
> 
> Ich hoffe der denkt an das qconfig.h problem, falls er es kennt.

 

Ja er denkt garantiert daran  :Smile: 

In #genkdesvn wird darüber ziemlich viel gesprochen und Erfahrungsberichte ausgetauscht.

----------

## franzf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nachtrag:
> 
> Ich bin grad dabei den armen Thomas zu seinem bespin zuzubuggen  Ein skurriles Problem: das binary aus /bin wird ebenfalls zigmal mit dem style geladen. Nach kurzer Zeit ist mein Speicher voll. Also, wer will ein fach das ebuild unten nehmen, installieren und z.B. konqueror (edit: der aus kde4, ansonsten designer oder sonst ein kde4/qt4-app) starten mit
> ...

 

So, ich konnte das für mich lösen. Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob das Problem wirklich so lokal nur bei mir auftritt.

Könntet ihr dazu (wer Lust hat  :Wink: ) bitte folgendes Programm übersetzen und starten und dann hier den output posten:

```
#include <QDir>

#include <QFile>

#include <QDebug>

int main( int argc, char** argv )

{

    QFile file( QDir::tempPath() + "test" );

    qDebug() << file.fileName();

    qDebug() << file.isWritable();

}
```

mittels

```
qmake -project

qmake

make
```

Thx

Franz

----------

## franzf

Alles klar, offiziell mit r121 gefixt.

Bespin kann bedenkenlos eingesetzt werden  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Hi,

Stöbern in den Commitlogs bringt doch hin und wieder was  :Smile: 

So findet man dann z.B. die KDE4FAQ in yakuake.

Da findet man dann das hier

 *Quote:*   

> Try using a scalable fixed-width font like DejaVu Sans Mono.

 

Kaum hab ich dejavu als font eingestellt ist das Ruckeln beim Verschieben der Fenster mit aktivierten Desktopeffects weg!

Außerdem:

Für die qt-4.4-Nutzer (nebenbei: split-beta1-ebuilds sind da) wurden in der Oxygen-Windowdecoration die Probleme mit resizen (teilweise) gelöst. (Z.B. Fenster nach unten vergrößern zeichnet die Deco nicht neu, so dass das Fenster angeschnitten ist...).

Da ich QtCurve (x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4) verwende (als Deco) hab ich den recht simplen Patch angepasst. Man kann jetzt bedenkenlos Alienwidgets aktivieren (also "QT_USE_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1" aus ~/.xprofile/~/.xsession entfernen).

Für die Leute die Bespin verwenden und mit den Menüs im Konqueror nicht zufrieden sind hab ich auch hier einen Patch (Thomas überarbeitet gerade die Animationen, so dass es evtl. noch etwas dauert bis er das Problem fixed, drum poste ich den Patch).

Wer Probleme hat mit crashendem kded4, der sollte entweder den nepomuk-daemon deaktivieren oder auf non-svn-strigi/soprano wechseln.

Außerdem hat Plasma jetzt svg-colorization-support, so dass die themes ans Farbschema angepasst werden! Das erste theme gibts hier (vom Autor des Patches  :Smile: )

Vllt. habt ihr auch noch ein paar Probleme/Lösungen mit kde4.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Vortex375

Und ich dachte "masked by: missing keyword" wäre schwer in Griff zu kriegen. Jetzt tischt mir portage gleich die nächste Kuriosität auf:

```

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-misc/strigi" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-misc/strigi-9999 (masked by: )

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Aha, das Paket is also "masked by garnichts", alles klar...

Und wie installiere ich strigi jetzt?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Und ich dachte "masked by: missing keyword" wäre schwer in Griff zu kriegen. Jetzt tischt mir portage gleich die nächste Kuriosität auf:
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-misc/strigi" have been masked.
> ...

 

```
SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS=""

IUSE="+clucene +dbus debug hyperestraier java inotify log +qt4 sqlite test"
```

tatsache! WTF?!

da hat wohl einer mist gebaut beim ebuild updaten wie mir scheint!

also entweder war das schon immer so, oder man hat da etwas verändert, autounmask hat das bei mir damals als 

```
=app-misc/strigi-9999 **
```

 eingetragen und es lässt sich jetzt mit den keywords auch noch immer "emergen".

----------

## Vortex375

```
$ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords | grep strigi

=app-misc/strigi-9999 **
```

Steht bei mir auch so drin, funktioniert dennoch nicht.

Naja, ich werd wohl warten bis jemand den Fehler im ebuild entfernt.

Übrigens, KDE4 über Nacht updaten mit nightmerge will bei mir einfach nicht: Der svn-checkout klappt irgendwie des öfteren nicht und nightmerge überspringt dann das Paket. Weiß da jemand Abhilfe? Wenn ich dann am morgen die übersprungenen Pakete von Hand nochmal merge klappt es meistens.

----------

## franzf

Tja, eigentlich wollte ich ja die KDE-Entwickler loben.

Wie schön sich Plasma in den letzten Wochen gemacht hat.

Die großen Schritte bei KMail.

Die fleißige Arbeit an Amarok2 und KOffice.

Das Scrollen in der Konsole per Mausrad in vim, less & co.

uswusf.

Doch dann flattert mir über den akregator das hier rein!

Ich bin echt sowas von stinkig! Ich werde noch heute kde deinstallieren und auf gnome wechseln! Da kämpft man monatelang und dann das!

Also ich bin jetzt richtig geschockt, weiß nicht mehr was ich sagen soll. Am besten heul ich mich erst mal bei meiner Oma aus, da weiß man wenigesten noch was man hat...

Trauernde Grüße

Franz

----------

## kernelOfTruth

April, April  :Very Happy: 

oder ?

----------

## Finswimmer

Auf jedenfall:

 *Quote:*   

> and following a $10,000 donation from an anonymous North American source we realised the market should decide the best formats to use, not technical bureaucrats". 

 

Aber gut ist die Idee schon  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Auf jedenfall:
> 
>  *Quote:*   and following a $10,000 donation from an anonymous North American source we realised the market should decide the best formats to use, not technical bureaucrats".  
> 
> Aber gut ist die Idee schon 

 

So gut dass ich bissl gebraucht hab des zu raffen...

Hatte keine Ahnung dass schon wieder 1. April war... Aber es war da noch seeeeehr früh (Katze hat heute um 3:40 Sommerzeit gebimmelt...).

Aber nochmal dürfen die mit mir so was nimmer machen ^^

Und weils grad noch passt:

mus5dm.gambas

----------

## Vortex375

Hmm irgendwie ist dolphin nun einige Updates später wieder genau so lahm wie am Anfang. Was machen die bloß.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ach ja, noch was: Wenn ich dolphin unter KDE4 starte läuft er sauber. Wenn ich ihn unter KDE3 starte zieht er ständig 20% CPU-Last. Ich muss zwar dolphin nicht unbedingt unter KDE3 benutzen, aber mich hätte schon interessiert, warum das so ist.

----------

## Vortex375

Hi, hab da noch ein paar Fragen an die KDE4-Tester unter euch:

Der Logout-Dialog funktioniert bei mir immer noch nicht. Nach einem Klick auf Logout passiert einfach nix. Geht das bei euch?

Wie kann ich im Dolphin mehrere Dateien markieren und dann mit der Maus packen (Drag&Drop)? Mehrere Dateien auswählen klappt zwar, aber sobald ich sie dann mit der Maus anklicken und ziehen will, ist wieder nur noch die Datei unter der Maus ausgewählt...

Kann man irgendwie umstellen, dass er in Views mit dem Mausrad Pixelweise und nicht Zeilenweise scrollt? Das Betrifft alle Qt4-Anwendungen, nicht nur KDE4 und ist total nervig.

Wenn man im Dolphin z.B. die Listen oder Detail-Ansicht benutzt macht das nichts aus. Benutzt man allerdings die Icon-Ansicht mit großen Icons, dann ist das sehr verwirrend, wenn er bei einem "Mausrad-Dreh" immer gleich drei Zeilen weiterspringt, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine. Es kann auch vorkommen, dass weniger als 3 Zeilen auf den Bildschirm passen. Beim scrollen wird dann immer eine Zeile übersprungen, die man nicht zu Gesicht bekommt.

Konqueror scrollt da in angenehm kleinen Abständen, auch im Preview/Icon-Modus. Ich hätte das Verhalten auch gerne bei Qt4-Anwendungen. Weiß einer, was ich da machen kann?

Während er Previews generiert, kann man in dolphin nicht scrollen, weil die Ansicht immer wieder zum aktuell ausgewählten Element springt. Geht das euch auch so?

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Der Logout-Dialog funktioniert bei mir immer noch nicht. Nach einem Klick auf Logout passiert einfach nix. Geht das bei euch?

 

Den Bug find ich äußerst komisch... Hatte ich noch nie.

Da bei KDE4 einiges über DBus läuft könnte ein Umbenennen/Löschen von ~/.dbus was bringen (glaub ich aber nicht).

Wo klickst du da hin, um dich abzumelden? Rechtsklick desktop -> Leave ->Logout?

Oder Kickoff -> Leave? Da musst du nämlich nochmal klicken auf "Logout" (oder Shutdown) und dann entweder warten oder nochmal klicken (ich find das arg übertrieben, so oft zu klicken, hab hier nen Kollegen der schon bei XP mit "Start"->Abmelden"->"Ausschalten" überfordert ist  :Very Happy: ) Wenn doch glogale Shortcuts ordentlich funktionieren würden...

 *Quote:*   

> Wie kann ich im Dolphin mehrere Dateien markieren und dann mit der Maus packen (Drag&Drop)? Mehrere Dateien auswählen klappt zwar, aber sobald ich sie dann mit der Maus anklicken und ziehen will, ist wieder nur noch die Datei unter der Maus ausgewählt...

 

Das geht hier bestens! Evtl. liegts an Qt. Verwendest du noch die qt-beta? Evtl. bringt es was, wenn du einen aktuellen Snapshot nimmst (Siehe im Unsupported Software-Forum, da gibts nen Thread incl. Overlay  :Smile: ) Ansonsten auf ebuilds zur frisch erschienenen RC1 warten.

 *Quote:*   

> Kann man irgendwie umstellen, dass er in Views mit dem Mausrad Pixelweise und nicht Zeilenweise scrollt? Das Betrifft alle Qt4-Anwendungen, nicht nur KDE4 und ist total nervig.

 

Im Systemsettings zur Maus kann man die Anzahl der Zeilen einstellen,  ich seh nix pixelweises. Hoffentlich implementieren die SmoothScrolling im Oxygen (andere Styles als der Standardstyle sind bei zusätzlichen Features meist fleißiger). Das würde ja wenigstens die Übersicht erhalten. Find das Verhalten auch "unübersichtlich".

 *Quote:*   

> Während er Previews generiert, kann man in dolphin nicht scrollen, weil die Ansicht immer wieder zum aktuell ausgewählten Element springt. Geht das euch auch so?

 

Das sollte eigentlich mit den einzelnen Views möglich sein. Find ich aber auch komisch, denn normalerweise muss man Qt dazu überreden, die Scrollposition zu ändern nach einem Update der Ansicht. Hier sollte evtl. ein kurzer Bugreport was bringen. Als temporäre Lösung einfach in den Settings die Maximalgröße der Dateien für Thumbnails runterdrehen, dann ist es schneller beutzbar.

----------

## Vortex375

Also das mit dem Logout-Dialog versteh ich auch nicht. Egal auf welche weise ich auf Logout klicke (Desktop oder Kicker) es erscheint einfach nicht dieser nette schwarze Dialog, wo man nochmal auswählen kann. Stattdessen passiert nix.

Das Mehrfach-Drag&Drop funktioniert in anderen Qt4-Anwendungen eigentlich einwandfrei, aber ich werde trotzdem mal versuchen mein Qt4 upzudaten. Danke für den Hinweis!  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Also das mit dem Logout-Dialog versteh ich auch nicht. Egal auf welche weise ich auf Logout klicke (Desktop oder Kicker) es erscheint einfach nicht dieser nette schwarze Dialog, wo man nochmal auswählen kann. Stattdessen passiert nix.
> 
> Das Mehrfach-Drag&Drop funktioniert in anderen Qt4-Anwendungen eigentlich einwandfrei, aber ich werde trotzdem mal versuchen mein Qt4 upzudaten. Danke für den Hinweis! 

 

Muss ich dir (heute) leider im Moment davon abraten!

Es gibt nämlich keine 4.4.0-snapshots mehr, nur noch 4.4.1! Und kdelibs hat damit Probleme (phonon streikt beim Kompilieren). Also wart lieber auf portage, wenn du weiterhin svn aktualisieren willst!

Wegen dem Logout:

Geh mal Testweise (Systemsettings) nach

Advanced -> Session Manager

und schau ob bei General die beiden Optionen angekreuzt sind.

// edit:

Sag doch dass du mit drag'n'drop im ListView (AKA Details) Probleme hast  :Smile:  Ich hab nämlich immer die Icons-Ansicht, und da geht d&d bestens  :Smile:  Ist zwar kein schöner Workaround, aber:

Im Hintergrund Läuft ein Model, welches unverändert für alle Views benutzt wird (pro Dolphin-Instanz natürlich). In diesem Model ist die Selection gespeichert.

Selektier also schöne deine Item in der Details-Ansicht, wechsel für den D&D zur Icons-Ansicht, danach wieder zurück. Hier klappt das wunderbar  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

wenn es euch nicht ausmacht die qt-copy version (SVN von KDE) von qt 4.4.0 rc1 zu nehmen, dann kann ich ebuilds (die split ebuilds von der qt 4.4.0 beta leicht angepasst) dafür anbieten.

----------

## firefly

Also bei mir funktioniert das Drag und Drop (ich habe nur die Initiierung getestet ) in Dolphin + Detail View. Habe kde4 svn rev vom 02.04.2008 gegen 23:30 und qt-copy aka qt 4.4.0 rc1 + ein paar patches von KDE

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> wenn es euch nicht ausmacht die qt-copy version (SVN von KDE) von qt 4.4.0 rc1 zu nehmen, dann kann ich ebuilds (die split ebuilds von der qt 4.4.0 beta leicht angepasst) dafür anbieten.

 

Rion hat ja auch ebuilds, siehe Unsupported Software/Snapshots. Nur haben einige User Probleme mit kdelibs! Kannst du denn mit deinen ebuilds noch kdelibs:kde-svn bauen? Oder streikt es auch bei phonon/lockfreequeue.cpp?

Wäre nett wenn du das mal kurz testen könntest...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   wenn es euch nicht ausmacht die qt-copy version (SVN von KDE) von qt 4.4.0 rc1 zu nehmen, dann kann ich ebuilds (die split ebuilds von der qt 4.4.0 beta leicht angepasst) dafür anbieten. 
> 
> Rion hat ja auch ebuilds, siehe Unsupported Software/Snapshots. Nur haben einige User Probleme mit kdelibs! Kannst du denn mit deinen ebuilds noch kdelibs:kde-svn bauen? Oder streikt es auch bei phonon/lockfreequeue.cpp?
> 
> Wäre nett wenn du das mal kurz testen könntest...
> ...

 

ok das habe ich nicht getestet, werde ich gleich machen.

EDIT: kdelibs svn rev  793957 wird gerade (20:16) übersetzt.

----------

## firefly

ok bricht ab, aber für mich sieht das nicht nach einem Problem mit QT aus sondern ein fehler im KDE quellcode an der stelle.

Ach ja ist das hier der selbe Fehler?

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-9999.4/work/kdelibs-9999.4/phonon/lockfreequeue.cpp:217:   instantiated from here 
> 
> /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qatomic_generic.h:227: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules 
> 
> /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qatomic_generic.h:227: error: lvalue required as unary ‘&’ operand

 

EDIT: ok vergisst  meine Annahme es scheint doch ein Fehler in QT zu sein

----------

## firefly

hmm bei genauerer Untersuchung bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Denn diese stelle in qatomic_generic.h:227 gibt es schon in qt-4.4.0-beta1. Also denk ich eher an ein Problem in den kdelibs sourcen.

EDIT: Schwachfug, die stelle in lockfreequeue.cpp existiert schon seit diese Datei im svn aufgetaucht ist. Aber der QT-code scheint aber gegenüber beta1 an der stelle auch identisch.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab nämlich immer die Icons-Ansicht, und da geht d&d bestens 

 

Hehe, jo ich benutze eigentlich immer die Detail-Ansicht und die Icons nur wenn ich ne Vorschau brauche für Bilder und so. Hab mal wieder vorschnell angenommen, dass das alle so machen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ah das mit dem Drag&Drop funktioniert übrigens doch, es braucht nur ein wenig zusätzliches Geschick: Es gibt ja immer einen "currentEntry" (das ist der, der neben der "normalen" Markierung noch so nen zusätzlichen Rahmen um den Text hat). Wenn man den mit der Maus packt beim ziehen, dann geht es. Packt man aber einen der andere ausgewählten Einträge setzt er die Auswahl zurück.

Das ist aber ein Problem von Dolphins ListView. Mit dem Stock-ListView von Qt4 klappt das wunderbar.

----------

## firefly

so habe vermutlich das Problem, wiso kdelibs nicht mit qt-4.4.0_rc1 übersetzbar ist.

 *qt-4.4.0_rc1 configure ausgabe wrote:*   

> Determining system architecture... (Linux:2.6.24-tuxonice-r2:i686) 
> 
>     32-bit Intel 80x86 (i386) 
> 
>  'x86' is unsupported, using 'generic' 
> ...

 

 *qt-4.4.0_beta1 configure ausgabe wrote:*   

> Determining system architecture... (Linux:2.6.24-tuxonice-r2:i686)
> 
>     32-bit Intel 80x86 (i386)
> 
> 'i386' is supported
> ...

 

Wie man sehen kann sind die ausgaben unterschiedlich.

Das Problem ist folgendes, das sich in qt-4.4.0_rc1 das configure script geändert hat. Und dadurch das von portage gesetzte ARCH=x86 nicht mehr durch i386 ersetzt wird.

Ich teste gerade wie es aussieht, wenn ich im ebuild ARCH leere (unset ARCH)

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> so habe vermutlich das Problem, wiso kdelibs nicht mit qt-4.4.0_rc1 übersetzbar ist.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Wie man sehen kann sind die ausgaben unterschiedlich.
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5037131.html#5037131

Nur wg. unset ARCH...

Es ist in meinen Augen definitiv der Arch, da reinterpret_cast Plattformabhängig ist...

Damit werden auch die ganzen "Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers verletzt strict-aliasing-Regeln"  rausfliegen, die vor kurzem noch nicht auftraten ("Daumen drück")...

----------

## gimpel

Editiere einfach die qt4-build.eclass

(ich benutzte Rion's overlay, da sieht's dann so aus:

```
ARCH="`uname -m`" ./configure ${myconf} || die "./configure failed"
```

)

----------

## firefly

Das war das Problem. Nun übersetzt kdelibs auch mit qt-4.4.0_rc1. Naja die aktuellen sv revision (vom 06.04.2008 12:50) übersetzt kdelibs nicht mehr komplett aber das ist ein kdelibs Problem.

Und es ist kein kdelibs Problem. Aber auch nicht wirklich ein qt-4.4.0_rc1 Problem. Auser das sich das configure-script geändert hat und somit Probleme macht, wenn qt-4.4.0_rc1 über Portage installiert wird.

Für qt-4.4.0_rc1 muss entweder im ebuild die ARCH env-variable geleert werden. Oder das configure-script so angepasst werden, das wenn ARCH=x86 gesetzt ist, das dann in ARCH=i386 geändert wird.

----------

## firefly

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> Editiere einfach die qt4-build.eclass
> 
> (ich benutzte Rion's overlay, da sieht's dann so aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Falsch. Funktioniert nur für x86_64 und nicht für x86

siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5037173.html#5037173

----------

## franzf

Ich bin zwar nicht der Held was Gimp & Co angeht, ich hoffe aber dass du ih trotzdem annimmst:

Link zu was ganz dollem

sagt mir bitte wer wie ich hier ein Bild einstellen kann... [img] mag mich nicht :/ 

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich bin zwar nicht der Held was Gimp & Co angeht, ich hoffe aber dass du ih trotzdem annimmst:
> 
> Link zu was ganz dollem
> 
> sagt mir bitte wer wie ich hier ein Bild einstellen kann... [img] mag mich nicht :/ 

 

vielen dank  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Damit werden auch die ganzen "Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers verletzt strict-aliasing-Regeln"  rausfliegen, die vor kurzem noch nicht auftraten ("Daumen drück")...

 

Jippie, alle Warnungen weg  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *franzf wrote:*   

> sagt mir bitte wer wie ich hier ein Bild einstellen kann... [img] mag mich nicht :/ 

 

Die Funktion [img] ist (soweit ich weiss) bei diesem Forum deaktiviert.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

hab heute auch mal meine KDE4 Testinstallation (in einer Virtuellen Maschine) auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht,

und ich muss sagen so langsam gefällt mir das neue KDE richtig gut. Einige Bugs habe ich auch noch bemerkt, aber so langsam scheint es für den produktiven Einsatz brauchbar zu werden.    :Very Happy: 

Grüße

AROK

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *gimpel wrote:*   Editiere einfach die qt4-build.eclass
> 
> (ich benutzte Rion's overlay, da sieht's dann so aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Und dein patch geht nur bei x86, nicht aber (z.B.) amd64  :Wink: 

Also alle non-x86-User werden weiterhin Probleme haben mit qt4 aus Rions Overlay.

Man kann die Probleme erkennen an der Ausgabe gleich am Anfang "System acrhitecture xyz not supported, using 'generic'"!

Man kann entweder den Patch weiter ausbauen oder in der qt4-build.eclass aus dem Overlay bei qt4-build_src_compile() ein unset ARCH vor den configure-Aufruf werfen.

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *gimpel wrote:*   Editiere einfach die qt4-build.eclass
> 
> (ich benutzte Rion's overlay, da sieht's dann so aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

tja ich habe nur die Zeile für x86 angepasst. Ich denke die Änderungen wurden gemacht, damit cross-compile möglich ist. Und da muss dann ARCH auf die Zielplatform gesetzt sein (vermute ich)

Eigentlich müssten meine Änderungen für x86 nur für x86_64 nochmal gemacht werden nur da halt dann ARCH=x86_64 setzen anstelle von i386

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich im Dolphin mehrere Dateien markieren und dann mit der Maus packen (Drag&Drop)? Mehrere Dateien auswählen klappt zwar, aber sobald ich sie dann mit der Maus anklicken und ziehen will, ist wieder nur noch die Datei unter der Maus ausgewählt...

 

Das ist ja unheimlich... Dieser Bugreport liegt seit Anfang März rum, kaum postest du das Problem hier kommt der fix...

(Habs noch nicht probiert seit der Kompilierorgie gestern wegen verbuggtem Qt4-build...)

Viel Spaß damit  :Smile: 

Und dein Logout-Bug ist bekannt und nicht reproduzierbar (von den DEVs)...

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   Wie kann ich im Dolphin mehrere Dateien markieren und dann mit der Maus packen (Drag&Drop)? Mehrere Dateien auswählen klappt zwar, aber sobald ich sie dann mit der Maus anklicken und ziehen will, ist wieder nur noch die Datei unter der Maus ausgewählt... 
> 
> Das ist ja unheimlich... Dieser Bugreport liegt seit Anfang März rum, kaum postest du das Problem hier kommt der fix...
> 
> (Habs noch nicht probiert seit der Kompilierorgie gestern wegen verbuggtem Qt4-build...)
> ...

 

am Wochenende war wieder ein Bug Triage tag.

----------

